# Trader Paul's astrostuff updates ..... :)



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ARQ ... expecting some positive news and a rally, as 
3 positive time cycles fall into place, on 18092007 ... 

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/forums/messages/8/arqupdate14092007-1227445.pdf

From previous significant aspects (Neptune retro cycles),
we can project an expected price on 31102007, at around
$1.53 (or possibly $1.71)... same as, on other previous 
Neptune stations, marked by the black dotted vertical lines.

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EGO ... astrocycles looking good for October/November 2007:

    05102007 ... positive news expected here

    16102007 ... 2 positive cycles - rally continues ???

    18102007 ... more news expected here  

    30102007 ... positive spotlight on EGO, as a result
                 of 2 positive cycles ... but, price
                 reaction may be unusually flat.

 15-16112007 ... more positive news ... price same 
                 as 05 and 18102007 ... ???

    29112007 ... minor and positive cycle here

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## vishalt

what did you just say?


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

SRR ... not much volume yet, but a couple of positive
cycles coming into play later this week, may give this
one a boost ... 

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ARQ ..... nice spike comes in, right on TIME ... !~!

happy days

paul

P.S. ..... holding ARQ



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EMR ... more astrostuff, ahead:

    03102007 ... positive spotlight on EMR ... 

12-15102007 ... minor news ... flat-to-down trading???

   19102007 ... minor cycle ... finances???

24-26102007 ... sharp negative price move ???

   02112007 ... minor cycle here

16-19112007 ... 2 cycles ... positive finances ???

   03122007 ... positive cycle

   04122007 ... negative cycle - same price as 24-26102007??

   07122007 ... positive news expected here

   14122007 ... minor cycle

27122007 - 02012008 ... 2 significant and negative cycles ?

   07012008 ... minor and positive ... finances ...???

   14012008 ... positive news expected here

   30012008 ... positive cycle offset by the next
                negative cycle, as described, below: 

28012008 - 01022008 ... VERY NEGATIVE aspects here,finances?

14-15022008 ...  news expected here ???

22-25022008 ... 2 positive cycles here ... news expected,
                finance-related ...???


   29022008 ... minor and difficult aspect here.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Thanks, TP.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

KEN ... lists today and looking ahead into October, several time
cycles come into play, especially around 08-16102007:

   08-09102007 ... looking for a positive move here, which will
                         likely continue, until about 12102007 ... 
                        (we would normally expect this to be a BIG move, 
                         but from 28092007-18012008, there is an 
                         underlying negative aspect for KEN, so while
                         there may be positive news, the market may
                         be relatively subdued, until after mid-January 2008.

       16102007 ... minor and positive cycle (intraday only)

       25102007 ... negative cycle starts here ... 

       08112007 ... minor and positive cycle

       22112007 ... minor news expected here

       23112007 ... minor and positive cycle (finance-related???)

  07-10122007 ... positive spotlight on KEN ... 

       11122007 ... positive news epected here

       19122007 ... 2 cycles here ... KEN trading flat ???

       31122007 ... minor news expected. 

       07012008 ... minor cycle 

  11-14012008 ... positive cycle (finances???)

       18012008 ... positive news expected here

  05-06022008 ... 2 positive cycles in play

      08022008 ... more positive news expected, 
                        same price as 18012008 ???

  27022008-03032008 ... 3 significant and positive cycles
                                  come into play ... looks BIG ... !~!

More later.

happy days

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BDR ..... listing on 26092007 and has a minor and positive
cycle slotting into place, around 03102007:

            03102007 ... minor and positive light on BDR

       12-15102007 ... minor news expected

           19102007 ... negative cycle ... finance-related ... ???

      24-26102007 ... difficult aspect here ... flat-to-down ???

           02112007 ... minor cycle

      16-19112007 ... 2 cycles here ... news expected
                            same price as 12-15102007 ???

           03122007 ... positive spotlight on BDR ... 

           07122007 ... 2 cycles and positive news expected here

           14122007 ... minor cycle - finances???

           19122007 ... negative cycle expected here.

           02012008 ... minor cycle

           07012008 ... significant and positive cycle - finances???

           14012008 ... minor and positive news expected.

           30012008 ... 2 significant cycles for BDR = strong upmove???

           01022008 ... minor cycle here

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XJO ... just a reminder,that our market should
be BOOMING in October 2007, particularly from
10-19102007 ... !~!

happy days 

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

IOH ... figure positive light will focus on this stock,
about 02102007 ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

TP

That's interesting.

A few have been worried about another correction.

cheers


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

IOH ... figure positive light will focus on this stock,
about 02102007 ... 

      08-16102007 ... minor news and extended discussion here???


      18-23102007 ... 2 negative cycles due, here

         01112007 ... minor cycle expected

      16-19112007 ... 2 cycles - minor and positive news expected,
                      ..... finance-related (???)

From 25112007 to 14012008, there is an underlying negative cycle 
that will likely result in flat trading, even though other
positive time cycles news, may bring good news.

    2911-03122007 ... positive spotlight on IOH ... 

         07122007 ... positive news expected here.

         10122007 ... minor cycle

         13122007 ... minor cycle

         27122007 ... minor news

         31122007 ... minor cycle

         07012008 ... minor and positive - finances(???)

         14012008 ... positive news expetced here.

      24-29012008 ... 2 significant and positive cycles

         31012008 ... minor cycle expected here

happy days

  paul



-----


----------



## Trader Paul

EMR ..... trading halt comes in, right on TIME ... 

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BDR ..... no news yet, but this one is ticking up, right on TIME ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

... strong move, after announcement ...


----------



## moneymajix

Yes, I did notice that.
I am pretty impressed.

PS: Do you follow EXM, SEA & CXY as I would be interested on your astro stuff re these (and more, of course).

Thanks for taking the effort to post your info.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS ... market has punished DLS, after Marina P&A ... so, looking to take a 
          new position in this one, ahead of a significant and positive time cycle, 
          due on Friday 05102007 ... may be a quick trade here, as market is
          caught by a surprise announcement ... only negative side to the
          timing of this cycle will be those wanting to unload their holdings,
          into any rally, after the demise of Marina.          

         These DLS guys put a positive spin on everything ... see headline for 
         last P&A announcement on Marina, so it will be interesting to see what 
         they come up with next ... !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Warning:  Astrostuff ahead ..... 

Hi folks,

Crude price will likely see some hefty rises soon, particularly
between 24102007 and 09112007, where some expansive
time cycles (Jupiter/Neptune) come into play.

In particular, we'll be alert around 30102007, when a hike
in oil prices may also be accompanied by some negative
news in currency markets, as well (???)

Longer term outlook ... if you think oil prices are high now,
just wait until May and December 2009 ... !~!

have a great day

   paul

P.S. ..... be sure to be watching AZZ and ARQ, around the
             end of this month (Oct 2007), as Neptune goes
             direct on 31102007.... as, it has PROVEN to be a 
             trigger for BOTH of these stocks in the past !~!


=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

VPE ..... looking at the time cycle analysis over the next 
few months, it seems November 07 should be quite positive ..... 

          19102007 ..... negative light on VPE ... 

     26-29102007 ..... negative news here ... ???

         07112007 ..... more negative news ???

    16-19112007 ..... positive spotlight on VPE ... 

    27-29112007 ..... positive news expected here = BIG move ???

        03122007 ..... negative cycle ... finance-related???

        18122007 ..... 2  difficult cycles and significant news ???  

   27-28122007 ..... significant and positive - finances ???

   04-07012008 ..... major and negative news

       16012008 ..... 2 cycles here ... negative spotlight on VPE 

       21012008 ..... difficult cycle

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TEX ... time to get back on board this one, again ... 

Three wells already producing and Snapper-A2 is due
to spud on 13102007 ... looking at their biggest
target to date.

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GOG ... looking for a rally, between 18-23102007 ... 

    18-23102007 ... 3 positive cycles

    26-29102007 ... positive cycle (finance-related???)

November/December 2007 looking mostly negative,
until positive news expected on 31122007.

       08012008 ... positive spotlight on GOG

       14012007 ... minor cycle here

       21012007 ... negative aspect here

       07022008 ... 2 cycles and negative news expected

       08022008 ... positive cycle - finances???

    08-26020028 ... underlying positive cycle here

       13022008 ... 2 minor cycles

       05032008 ... negative news expected 

    07-17032008 ... 2 major cycles and positive spotlight
                    on GOG ... should be BOOMING !~! ... 

    26-27032008 ... 2 minor cycles and positive news here

April and May 2008 looking mostly positive, as well.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GDR ... tipping today's trading halt will result in good news

           09102007 ..... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related(???)

           23102007 ..... major negative cycle here

           08112007 ..... difficult cycle

           22112007 ..... minor cycle

2911-03122007 ..... difficult news expected

1212-24122007 ..... 3 significant and positive cycles here
                     and GDR should be BOOMING  !~! ... 

           31122007 ..... minor cycle

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Awesome astrostuff by NASA

happy days

  paul


----------



## BIG BWACULL

Those Pics are awesome, not even the Newspapers get quality pics like that. Thanks Absolutely mad


----------



## moneymajix

kewL


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

... just some brief time cycle analysis:

DRK ... mostly minor cycles in October 2007,
negative cycles in November 2007, but
has 3 cycles coming into play 20112007.

December 2007 - expected to be a strong month
for DRK, especially around 05 & 10122007 and
10012008... 

-----

FLX ... should be BOOMING, around 16-18012008


-----

WPG ... 3 cycles on 17102007 = significant positive news???

31102007 ... positive spotlight on WPG ... 

16-19112007 ... more positive news expected

30112007 ... minor cycle

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

NXS ... positive cycle coming into play 15102007 = more good news ??? ..... 

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

U 2, Paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Some stocks for the watchlist this week ... 

TAP, AZZ, ICN, RCO, NGF, EPR, KSO, EPG, KSX,

EGO, EPG, WGP, EGO, EGF, EPE, ICV, TEX, KEY,

NEO, CUX

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ITC ... looking for more positive news/moves,
about midweek  ... 17102007 ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

I appreciate that, am a holder.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Did you know that we have been pumping water from Perth to Kalgoorlie, 
which is 360 metres above sea level, for over 100 years !~!

Imagine, how much water and energy we can save, if we could REVERSE
that flow ..... there would be a torrent of water flowing into our parched 
reservoirs in Perth and other dry capitals, throughout Australia can also
be supplied, with some of the sweetest water, that you have ever tasted !~!

Described as the largest infrastructure project, since the Snowy River 
Scheme, Reticulate Australia has the potential to bring into reality the 
dreams of forward-thinkers, like Ernie Bridge, billionaire Richard Pratt and
C.Y. O'Connor ....

From the Ord River dam in the Kimberley, let's build a SHORT link to the
NORTHERN Officer Basin to MAINTAIN underground reserves in and then 
another pipeline from SOUTHERN Officer Basin to Kalgoorlie, and on to 
Perth and the dry interior of the South-west wheatbelt.

Fill the old gold mining pits and regional dams to optimum levels to 
encourage local industry, leisure and tourism activities.

Another line from the Officer Basin to be run EASTWARDS, in tandem 
with a GAS pipeline from Kalgoorlie and/or Canning Basin onshore gasfields
to the Palm Valley gasfields, the onwards to Alice Springs and Moomba.

From there, both water and gas can be distributed in this dual-pipe 
configuration to link with established networks and create new links to 
critical dams and reservoirs at the head of our failing eastern waterways.

We have the WATER and GAS , we have the technology, let's get a 
committment from the pollies to stand up and lobby for a common-sense 
approach to  maintaining water and energy, throughout Australia.

Towing icebergs from Antarctica or giant desalination plants are NOT 
the answer for drought-proofing Australia ..... instead, we have a PROVEN
underground resource of potable water, in the Officer Basin, more than 
THREE times the size of Sydney Harbour ... and a means to CONTINUALLY 
replenish that underground storage to give us a PERMANENT wtaer supply,
Australia-wide  !~! 

Imagine the benefits to farmers across the nation, a water supply, that
never runs dry!!  Fill Cubbie Station catchments, with a mandate to 
maintain water flows, in the Darling River system ... it CAN be DONE !~!

Broadacre irrigation to ensure a bumper cotton and grain crops along 
the Darling River system ... EVERY YEAR!!

Open up new land that was previously marginal, due to lack of water.
and fill the Western Lakes Districts of Victoria again, to optimal levels. 

Without any treatment, the water quality is much better, than that 
delivered to Adelaide, for example and if our federal government does
not take the initiative, then the states will eventually be forced into
tapping this resource, anyway. If that happens, it will take a lot longer
to complete the national grid, as it will be a fragmented approach.

Get involved, have your say about the advancement of a pipeline network 
that will drought-proof Australia and provide cheap energy nationwide.

In this election year, let's get a commitment from the politicians to build
a national gas and water grid ... once and for all, let's drought-proof this
country and finally Reticulate Australia, with BOTH GAS and WATER ... !~!

have a great day

   paul

P.S. ..... Rudd has already indicated, that WATER will be an election issue.
            Let's see if either major party has the political gumption to support
            the BIGGEST infrastructure project, that Australia has ever seen !~!  




=====


----------



## prawn_86

my father (a fruit grower) has been saying for years that water from the top should be piped down the centre opening up all of Aus.

i admire the idea, but imo that is all it ever will be. government these days have no balls, no matter what party they are from. see my blog for my opinion of politics and politicins


----------



## Trader Paul

... your father is a very clever man ... !~!  ... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

NXS ... good news comes in, right on time ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GCR ... looking for a BIG spike in price, between 29102007 and 02112007 ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Oil seems to be headed to $100 by end of the year.


----------



## moneymajix

Ann.
MD's presentation at AGM


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ARQ ..... looking good, ahead of an expected strong finish to October 2007 ... 

happy days

 paul

P.S. ..... holding ARQ.



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Noticed!


----------



## moneymajix

Price of crude oil broke $90 a barrel for the first time.


2009 ?


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

OSH ..... figure this one should break out, about
midweek and finish strongly ..... 

..... and the OSH chart:

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/forums/messages/8/oshupdate19102007-1256862.pdf

happy days

paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

KEY ... should remain strong in the early 
part of this week ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ARQ ..... AZA and ARC announce merger discussions ...

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DOW ... looking for 2 positive cycles on Friday
26102007, to bring some short-term relief to 
current market sentiment ... 

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

COE ... looking for more good news, late in October:

            29102007 ... minor and positive

      14-15112007 ... 2 minor cycles here

           28112007 ... positive spotlight on COE ... 

           05122007 ... positive news expected here

           10122007 ... minor

     17-18122007 ... negative cycle expected

     24-28122007 ... negative spotlight and negative news

          04012008 ... negative aspect ... finances???

     10-14012008 ... positive news expected to trigger
                               a BIG rally ... 

happy days 

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CYU ... looking for a weak start next week, with expectations of
a low in November 2007 and a lift off its lows, as some positive
time cycles come into play, in December 2007:

       29102007 ... minor and positive

       06112007 ... difficult cycle, downward pressure on price ...???

       15112007 ... 2 minor and negative cycles

       21112007 ... 2 significant cycles to bring negative news ...??

       04122007 ... minor and negative = final low ???

  05-06112007 ... positive spotlight on CYU ..... 

      10122007 ... significant and positive news expected here 

      17122007 ... difficult cycle ... finances???

 28-31122007 ... negative news expected here     

      04012008 ... negative spotlight on CYU

 10-11012008 ... positive move ... finance-related ???

     17012008 ... positive news expected here

 01-04022008 ... 3 mixed cycles ... flat-to-down trading ???

 15-21022008 ... significant and negative period

 28-29022008 ... minor and positive ... finance-related???

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EKA ... will be alert for some positive news, in November 07 ... 

                02-05112007 ... 2 positive cycles here

                    19112007 ... 2 time cycles and more positive news expected

               26-29112007 ... same price as 05112007 ???

                   04122007 ... significant and negative spotlight on EKA

                   10122007 ... negative news expected

              14-17122007 ... minor and positive cycle

                  28122007 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AMU is set to see some volatility ahead
this month, according to our astroanalysis:

       05112007 ..... positive news expected here,
                           with 2 time cycles in play


      16112007 ..... negative spotlight on AMU 

 19-23112007 ..... a strong rally here ... ???

      27112007 ..... negative news expected

      30112007 ... minor and positive - finances

 14-17122007 ... 2 significant time cycles may      
focus a positve spotlight on AMU and bring 
some good news, as well ... ???

 21-27122007 ... negative cycle - finances???

have a great weekend

    paul

P.S. ... ADU may also respond to similar cycles,
          as those posted, above.



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

STU ..... as requested, here's some astroanalysis for the next couple
of months, ahead:

            12112007 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related??

            14112007 ..... negative news expected here

            20112007 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)

       23-26112007 ..... positive spotlight on STU ... 

           04122007 ..... significant and positive news expected 

           10122007 ..... negative cycle ... finance-related???

      21-24122007 ..... 2 negative cycles in play

           27122007 ..... another difficult aspect = low???

      02-05012008 ..... looking for some BIG news (finances/takeover???)

           10012008 ..... negative news expected here

           24012008 ..... negative spotlight on STU

           28012008 ..... another difficult cycle ... finances ???               

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BMY ..... expect the market to be climbing into this one,
over coming weeks ... 

      16112007 ..... 2 cycles ..... positive news expected

      30112007 ..... positive spotlight on BMY ... 

      06122007 ..... significant and positive news expected ... high soon?? 

 11-12122007 ..... 2 difficult aspects here = turn down ???

 24-31122007 ..... 2 minor cycles in this period.

      07012008 ..... significant positive cycle ... finance-related???

 11-14012008 ..... minor and positive news expected

 18-23012008 ..... a BIG move here, catches the market by surprise ???            

 28-30012008 ..... 3 cycles here ... mostly positive

February 2008 ... mostly positive, until 27022008, when a negative
spotlight is expected to focus on BMY ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

IPM ..... will be alert for some significant and positive news,
around 21-22112007 ..... 

          21-22112007 ..... 3 time cycles come into play here

              07122007 ..... positive spotlight on IPM ... 

              11122007 ..... positive news expected here

         17-18122007 ..... minor cycle

         28-31122007 ..... minor news

Looking ahead, January and February 2008 look mostly positive
for IPM, but it may turn negative again, from early-March 2008.

happy days

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MQG ..... restructururing has provided a rare opportunity to find what
companies they are investing in, without wading through a lot of
unwanted details:

NMS Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
BLY Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
TDO Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
BSG Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MAP Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
BBI Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MCW Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
SKI Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
RPX Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
NWK Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
ILF Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
PRU Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
PMA Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
ARR Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
ADU Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
BJT Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
DML Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
TSO Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
GMG Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
DXL Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
HYO Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
SFY Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
GCG Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
CFK Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
AAQ Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
CNP Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
SPN Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
RCY Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
AEZ Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MMG Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
ENV Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MPG Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
BVA Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
DSQ Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MOF Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MCQ Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MLE Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
GGE Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
BLU Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
TGF Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MCG Becoming a substantial holder from MQG
MGR Change in substantial holding from MQG
BUR Change in substantial holding from MQG
GRD Becoming a substantial holder from MQG

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CUE ... improved trading over the past few days, but still 
          under the longer averages right now and may see
          more negativity around 27-28112007.

          Should be looking good, from around 10122007 and
          positively BOOMING, about 07-14 January 2008, with
          news expected on 11012008 ..... 

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Must keep a track of these esp. later in the year.

Happy weekend.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

REY ... insiders (directors) have been 
increasing their holdings, with on-market 
buying ... positive cycle expected,
around 20112007, too ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

RNG ..... will be alert for a positive move,
around 20112007 ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MHM ... according to our astroanalysis, it looks like a 
bevy of news and a strong start for this one, on listing:

    26-27112007 ... pre-listing news ???

       04122007 ... expect positive news on listing

       10122007 ... minor cycle

       19122007 ... minor aspect

    21-24122007 ... difficult cycle

       27122007 ... difficult cycle

       03012008 ... positive cycle here ... finances???

    Balance of January, February and most of March 2008
    looks to be a difficult period (flat-trading???),
    until around:

    24-25032008 ... positive spotlight on MHM ... 


  happy days 

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

REY ..... lift-off comes in right on time ... up more than 50%,
on an overall negative day for the markets ... 

... and not another post for the previous 4 months ... !~!

Gotta love this astrostuff ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Been mentioning REY on my blog since Oct.



Congrats.


----------



## Trader Paul

Posted on ASF, back in June 2007:

Hi folks,

NEO ... first signs of positive relief, as early as 
Monday 25062007, but July should be mostly a
negative month. 

Other time cycles ahead, for NEO:

23-26112007 ... 2 cycles = significant financial news ?  

06-10122007 ... minor and positive light on NEO

     12122007 ... minor and positive news here ???

     19122007 ... minor

     31122007 ... significant and negative news here ?

=====

So, as per above, NEO news comes in right on time ... 

happy days


  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PRE ..... looking for a run up, until about 07122007, then figure a
few negative time cycles will bring this one back to earth, for a while ...

07-10122007 ..... negative spotlight on PRE

11-12122007 ..... negative news expected here

19122007 ..... 2 negative cycles ... finance-related???

28-31122007 ..... minor news expected

Looking ahead, May-June 2008 should be good months for PRE.

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## J.C.

Hi Paul, can I ask what your predictions are based on? Thanks 

Justin


----------



## Trader Paul

..... Gann's astroanalysis, Justin .....


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

RRS ... exam time, so only some brief details, right now !~!

03122007 ... minor and positive news expected here,
about long-term changes ... ???

07122007 ... minor and positive ... finances???

21-24122007 ... Merry Christmas - expect VERY
significant news here, as a positive spotlight
is focused on RRS ... this should be BIIIGGGG
..... and right on the summer solstice, too !~!

27-31122007 ... looking for a BIG move upwards !~!

02012008 ... minor

09012008 ... minor

22012008 ... minor

25012008 ... significant and positive ... finances?

More later .....

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## So_Cynical

The Somalia stuff is interesting...they have a crazy chart etc 52-wk High 1.3450 -52-wk Low 0.4400

:dunno:


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TOE ... looking for a lift off current lows, this week ... 

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FAR .... will be looking for some good news, around 12-14122007,
as 3 positive cycles come into focus ... an oil discovery ... ???

 ... and recently, a trading bot has building or unloading a 
position in FAR, without moving the price too much ... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GCR ... expecting 3 positive cycles next week, 
which should see a bounce off the lows, that we 
should see over the next few days (low .03s???):

   12122007 ... positive spotlight on GCR ... 

   14122007 ... positive news expected here

21-24122007 ... negative cycle ... finance-related???

Expecting early-January 2008 to be mostly negative, 
then some positive news expected, around 22012008.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ADI ... looks like the lows will be confirmed over
the next couple of weeks, as some VERY POSITIVE
cycles come out to play:

   06-13122007 ... steady lift in prices, as market
                   anticipates the good news ... ???

   14-24122007 ... strong rally, as 3 positive
time cycles take affect, with positive
news expected, on the summer solstice                   20122007 ... 

January 2008 should see underlying positive
sentiment for ADI, until about 25012008.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Agentm

your going to be spot on this time....

paul can i ask if you sometimes trade on these predictions?

regards

agentm


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AZZ ... expecting a big sell-off, later this month
and into January 2008 ... but, looking further ahead,
AZZ should be BOOMING in February 2009 ..... 

have a great weekend

paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi agentm,

Consistently use astroanalysis as a confirmation tool for
our regular TA ..... if they agree, then we'll make an
entry or exit ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Agentm

i wish you all the best on this one, if ever i have seen a prediction thats 100% spot on, then thats it,, it fits exactly with the sequences as my research tells me.

its uncanny really, and i hope your able to trade this one if it matches your TA..

best of luck, i am extremely confident in my investment here, and taking the position i did although high risk, it has one major planet in its alignment.. planet conoco!!

enjoy the week, and if anyone follows this one, then you may see some amazing preictions come through..


i saw you have also some insights into AZZ,, i have watched that one for some time,, and i think the value is certainly there, but imho any of the ADI jvp will stagger a few in the coming months..

cheers


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEO ... figured from our astroanalysis ... troubles should start shortly after 
11122007 ... with late-December 2007 and January 2008 looking quite nasty ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

OMI ... may be a good buy soon, as our astroanalysis shows OMI 
with a $6.61 high on the summer solstice 20122002 and
it has been mostly falling, ever since ..... see attached chart.

Looking ahead, TA and time cycles may indicate:

Exactly 5 years down from the 2002 December highs ...on summer solstice 2007 ...:

           21-24122007 ... minor and positive time cycle

               02012008 ... significant and positive news expected

               10012008 ... positive spotlight on OMI ..... 

               16012008 ... minor cycle 

               22012008 ... minor news expected

               05022008 ... minor news ... same price as 22012008 ???

          08-11022008 ... significant and positive ... finance-related???

              04032008 ... minor cycle

          07-10032008 ... 2 cycles here ... positive news expected ... 

..... and OMI should be positively BOOMING from 14-31032008 and
we will be alert for some VERY significant news on 28032008, when
FOUR positive time cycles come together .....

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

10122007:

For current OMI chart, go to:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15834&d=1197333506

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEO ..... despite the current hype, still figuring on some negative time
cycles coming into play, soon:

     24-31122007 ..... negative news, brings negative spotlight  to MEO

     04-07012008 ..... minor

     11-18012008 ..... 2 negative cycles ... a BIIIG downmove ... ???

     26-30012008 ..... 2 negative cycles ... finance-related ... ???

     22-26022008 ..... positive aspect to bring first signs of recovery ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

As forecast ... the fuse has been lit and the powder is
burning, ahead of an anticipated explosive move for RRS,
around the summer solstice, next week ... !~!

Too bad, that the skeptix have not bought into RRS,
for a nice Christmas present ... 


have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BUR ... will be alert for some news this week,
which may be enough to lift BUR off its lows:


   17-18122007 ... spike ahead of anticipated news ???

      20122007 ... minor news expected

   21-24122007 ... minor and positive cycle

   02-03012008 ... 2 minor and negative cycles here

      08012008 ... minor and positive news expected

   18-21012008 ... minor and positive 

      24012008 ... minor and negative cycle

      15022008 ... minor and positive ... finance-related??

   18-19022008 ... negative spotlight on BUR

   03-04031008 ... minor and negative cycle

   12-14032008 ... 2 cycles ... significant negative news???

      20032008 ... positive spotlight on BUR

      02042008 ... positive news expected here

   04-07042008 ... significant and positive cycle

More later ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

RRS ... up 33% in early trade today, with positive news
expected, later this week ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

MEO ... first signs of weakness, ahead of strong negative
cycles, later this month ... see post above ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ADI ... wide bid/offer spread, as market anticipates news,
expected 20122007 ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CUE ..... looking for Friday's strength to continue next week,
as two significant and positive time cycles come into play:

           24122007 ... positive news expected here

      27-28122007 ... minor and positive light on CUE

          04012008 ... negative cycle ... finance-related(???)

     07-14012008 ... strong rally expected here ... with significant
                           news, around 11-14012008  ... 

          25012008 ... minor cycle

          29012008 ... minor and positive ... finances(???)

     14-22032008 ... underlying negative cycle

         25032008 ... positive spotlight on CUE ... 


have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

  CVI ... recent shareholder updates have given some good
  insight into company activities, in Africa and here's some 
  astroanalysis for the next few months:

             02012008 .....  positive news expected here.

             10012008 ..... minor and positive light on CVI

          15-16012008 ..... significant and negative aspect

             22012008 ..... minor news 

          04-05022008 ..... minor news

          08-11022008 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related ???

             04032008 ..... minor

          06-10032008 ..... 2 cycles - news brings positive spotlight on CVI ... 

        1703-02042008 ..... 4 time cycles come together here ... with BIIIG
                            news expected, around 28-31032008 

  ..... and traders should see more "CVI fever", in June, November and
  December 2008 ..... more later ..... 

  have a great weekend

        paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

SUR ... here's some astroanalysis, over the next few months:

          02012008 .....  minor and negative

          10012008 .....  minor and negative

       15-16012008 ..... significant and positive aspect

          22012008 ..... major and negative news here ???

       04-05022008 ..... more negative news ???

       08-11022008 ..... minor and negative ... finances???

          04032008 ..... major and negative  - finaces???

       06-10032008 ..... 2 cycles - negative news ???

     1703-02042008 ..... 4 time cycles come together here,        
     with more negative news expected, around 28-31032008. 

First signs of recovery for SUR should come, in April 2008:

      08-09042008 ..... positive spotlight on SUR ... 

      11-14042008 ..... positive news expected

      18-22042008 ..... 2 positive cycles ... finances???

      24-28042008 ..... negative news expected.

      09-12052008 ..... negative spotlight on SUR

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,


Short-term CTP astroanalysis:

     07-09012008 ... 2 cycles ... minor news

     15-18022008 ... 3 cycles ... positive spotlight on CTP ... 
                                  ... long-term finance-related changes???

     22-26022008 ... another positive cycle expected ... 25022008???


... and here's some analysis for your daily planner ...

CTP should be booming in 2009, especially around:

16022009 ... 06032009 ... 12032009 ... 19052009 ... 28052009 and then

..... 12-19062009 (big spike) and again 04-08012010 (big spike)

happy days

paul

P.S. ... don't think that this company is being managed
         well, but have also learned NOT to go against
         God's natural time cycles ... 


=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FIS ... 2 significant and positive time cycles
in play, this week ... so, will be alert for some 
news by week's end ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

..... and here's your IPO Christmas present ... !~!

OZG ... listing 02012008:

      07012008 ..... minor news

      18012008 ..... minor cycle

 15-18022008 ..... 2 cycles and a positive spotlight on OZG ... 
                         ..... long-term finance details ... ???

 21-26022008 ..... another significant and positive cycle here

 10-14032008 ..... 3 significant cycles and positive news ... finances ???

     17022008 ..... minor cycle

01-04042008 ..... 2 minor time cycles

Merry Christmas

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MGW ..... we will be alert for some negative news, soon and
other MGW time cycles in January/February 2008, may be: 

          04-07012008 ... negative news expected here ... 

              16012008 ... 2 cycles ... negative spotlight on MGW

              21012008 ... minor cycle ... finances???

         13-15022008 ... 2 significant and negative cycles ... finances???

             18022008 ... minor and positive

More later ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... it's time to look at EBR, again ... 

EBR ... chart in an uptrend and some positive cycles ahead,
as Jasmine-1 goes down ... 

          02012008 ..... positive news expected here

          10012008 ..... positive light on EBR

     15-16012008 ..... negative cycle ... finances???

          21012008 ..... minor news

     08-11022008 ..... 2 positive cycles ... finance-related???

Latter half of March 2008 should bring some very BIG news for EBR.

More later .....

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

VPE ... there's more downside expected for VPE, especially around:

       04-07012008  ..... negative news expected here

           16012008  ..... negative spotlight will be focused on VPE !~!

           21012008 ..... minor cycle

      14-15022008 ..... 3 negative cycles here

           18022008 ..... minor and positive (intraday)

      10-11032008 ..... 2 cycles ... minor news expected

      14-17032008 ..... positive spotlight on VPE

          31032008 ..... positive news expected

          02042008 ..... positive cycle ... finance-related???

 ... and VPE is already trading under the longer MAs ... 

Happy New Year

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Astrostuff update ... looking into 2008 ... !~!

Just go to:

Looking into 2008 ..... 

happy new year

   paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

TP, Thanks for your outlook for 2008.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XAO/XJO astroanalysis ... both use the same time cycles 
and the critical dates for 2008 should be, as follows:

        07012008 ... minor and positive

        14012008 ... significant and positive 

     18-21012008 ... minor and positive news

 1801-08022008 ... an underlying negative cycle, for
                   hitechs and biotechs, particularly???

     06-08022008 ... 3 cycles to bring positive news/moves.

     03-06032008 ... news should trigger a STRONG move

        07032008 ... negative spotlight on XJO

     25-26032008 ... 2 cycles with negative news

     04-07042008 ... positive spotlight on XJO ... 

        11042008 ... positive news driving now

        14042008 ... difficult cycle here

        21042008 ... positive cycle ... forex-driven ???

        25042008 ... difficult news expected = flat trading???

More later .....

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

... for the watchlist, over the next couple of weeks:

EVE, CUE, BDR, EMR, JPR, GOG, BUR, OMI, PXR, THR, EBR,

CVI, KEN, ARQ, SUR, BUR .....

... and figure on CIG being VERY STRONG ... 16-25012008 ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CUE ... looking good for a strong rally next week, as a strong and positive
time cycle comes out to play ... see CUE post above ... 

have a great weekend

paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... here's the codes for that list and some quick astroanalysis on each one for 2008:
(and only in an order, that makes sense to astrotraders.)

Zicom Group        - ZGL ... has had its chance for 2008 and will likely face some very
                                     negative stuff in March and June, with negative news 
                                     expected 17032008, 05052008 and 16062008.

Data #3              - DTL ... has also missed the boat for 2008 and will suffer similarly,
                                     around the same dates, as ZGL.

Impact Capital      - ICD ... if there's a big move ahead, it may be this week, 07-09012008.

IMX Resources      - IXR ... may spike, around 08-09012008 and again, 2801-01022008,
                                     with strength around 30012008.

Image Resources  - IMA ...  will be looking for a strong move 04-11022008

Greencross          - GXL ... should perform well in 2008, with exposure to 3 periods
                                     of VERY POSITIVE cycles, especially around 15-20022008.
                                     11-22082008 and 2609-09102008 ... 


..... best performers, from the remainder of this list will likely be:

BRM - BRW - CNT - FER ... all these should figure strongly, later in 2008,
so will post more in the relevant company threads, as they unfold.

Worst performer from the list, may well be RKN.

Adamus Resources - ADU
Albidon - ALB
Avastra Sleep Centres - AVS
Breakaway Resources - BRW
Brockman Resources -BRM
Centamin Egypt - CNT
Coal of Africa - CZA
Conquest Mining - CQT
Data #3 - DTL
Fermiscan Holdings -FER
Greencross - GXL
Gryphon Minerals - GRY
Image Resources -IMA
Impact Capital - ICD
IMX Resources - IXR
Reckon Limited - RKN
Style Limited - SYP
Sundance Energy - SEA
Vulcan Resources - VCN
Zicom Group - ZGL

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CCV ... could well be strong this week, as a strong positive cycle is triggered, by a lunar
aspect on 07012008 and a minor cycle comes into play, around 11012008 ...  which is also,
one year from the 2007 high, on 12012007 ... 

..... in the meantime, there has also been a 50% retracement, in the CCV price.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Thanks, again.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TIM ... historically, we have seen short rallies, around 15 January each year
and given the extreme sell-off this year, it would not be surprising to see
a bounce off the lows ... technically, a bounce off 1.02 or thereabouts 
would be a good sign for TIM.

Looking ahead, our astroanalysis comes up with some positive cycles, 
around 30042008, immediately after lows expected 25-28042008 (???)

For longer term players ... with 5 time cycles in tow, TIM should have some
significant news in May, August and September 2009, particularly around
16092009 ..... that, should be huge for TIM ..... 

More later .....

have a great day 

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEO ..... sure is quiet on the MEO thread, now ... 

..... could it be, that those that were long last week are too busy with their 
sell orders, now that panic has set in, since the announcement ... ???

Sellers lined up, as market gapped down to 118, at open ... !~!

Now, could that be a gap down of more than 40 cents from the close, 
at the trading halt ... ???

..... let's see how low this will go next week, when the time cycles
posted above come out to play.

Astrostuff wins, again ... !~!

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

I enjoy astrostuff. 

I bought MEO at $1.13 and have sold in high $1.30s and $1.50s. 

Those who were lucky or smart enough to buy around 90c recently to see the sp move to $1.62 would have been pleased - esp. if they took profits.

There was money to be made in this stock in recent times. It was a good performer for many when the overall share market was not performing too well.

I don't know what the future holds for MEO. I will keep an eye on it for interest.

Alas, the future (or the past) does not seem to be set in concrete. Maybe that is what keeps things interesting.


----------



## pan

Hello paul was wondering how you work out your astrostuff and what your success rates have been like?


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

INP .....  Top 20 report, showing they own only 38% and 5,8oo + other
holders owning 114m shares.

Looking ahead, with some astroanalysis, time cycles suggest INP will be 
mostly negative, until July 2008:

            18012008 ..... minor and positive light on INP

            22012008 ..... minor,  but long-term changes (finance-related???)

            15022008 ..... minor and positive, but flat trading expected here

            18022008 ..... 2 cycles focus negative spotlight on INP

       22-26022008  ..... minor and negative cycle here

       10-13032008 ..... 3 significant cycles ... negative news expected here 

      17-18032008 ..... positive spotlight on INP ... 

           01042008 ..... significant and positive news expected here

           04042008 ..... positive cycle ... finance-related ???

      16-17043008 ..... 2 difficult cycles = pullback ???  

           28042008 ..... minor and negative cycle

           01052008 ..... significant and negative news expected here

           05052008 ..... significant and positive cycle

      16-19052008 ..... negative spotlight on INP

      22-23052008 ..... significant and negative ... finance-related???

..... INP should start its next round of positive cycles, about 10072008
and in late-December 2008, INP should be rallying strongly.

More later .....

have a great day

   paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi pan,

.... follow some, as they unfold and check those already 
posted against the charts and you can decide for yourself.

Astroanalysis was developed by W D Gann and Sepharial,
in the early-1900s.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AED ... will be alert for more positive news, later this month, as 
2 time cycles come out to play:

              25-28012008 ... 2 positive cycles ... financial details of January offtake???

However, February/March will likely bring some negative sentiment for AED:

              21-25022008 ... 2 cycles ... negative spotlight on AED

           2702-10032008 ... underlying negative sentiment = flat trading ???

              17-18032008 ... 2 cycles ... significant and negative news expected

                  19032008 ... minor and positive cycle

                  25032008 ... minor

              04-07042008 ... minor news expected

                  09042008 ... minor                               

             18-21042008 ... significant and positive news

                 24042008 ... positive spotlight on AED ... 

                 02052008 ... positive cycle ... finances???

                 05052008 ... negative news expected here

                 19052008 ... minor cycle

            23-26052008 ... negative spotlight on AED

                29052008 ... negative cycle ... finances???

More later .....

have a great day

 paul

 

=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XRF ..... figure this one should be strong this week, as a
positive aspect comes into play on 15-18012008 ... 

have a great weekend

paul


----------



## Trader Paul

*WARNING: Astrostuff ahead .....*



Hi folks,

With regard to TIME CYCLES posted for individual stocks, some traders 
have asked how to interpret Gann's astroanalysis  ... and it's really quite
easy.

Markets can only move in 2 directions ... ie ... up or down ... yes???

When a positive time cycle comes into play, then we may expect
market sentiment towards a particular stock to be positive 
and price will likely rally .....

..... likewise, when negative time cycles fall into place, then
we may espect market sentiment towards the stock to be 
negative and the price will likely fall ..... too easy, eh???

Now, there's a PRICE axis on every chart and a TIME axis that is 
rarely analyzed by most chartists ... even though by nature, it 
is CONSTANT and therefore easier to analyze.

So, by using Gann's astroanalysis of the TIME axis, we can DOUBLE 
the amount of relevant information coming out of any chart, but 
unlike PRICE, the TIME axis can be forecast ahead, more easily ... 

If we use astroanalysis to CONFIRM our regular TA, then we have 
a technical indicator, that is INDEPENDENT of variable price data.

Astroanalysis of the markets was developed early last century, so 
for truckloads of information, just google WD Gann and Sepharial.

A$40.oo ephemeris is used to determine, whether time cycles will 
likely be positive or negative.

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEO ..... as per post above, it sure looks like MEO is dropping like a stone,
again today ... and right on time, too ... !~!

Fundamentals are too slow ... it matters not, how good a story may appear
or what the reason behind the change in market sentiment may be ... changes
in sentiment frequently happen, when the markets least expect it and greedy
investors go from winning positions to losing positions, very quickly .....

..... astrostuff wins again ...  !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Market is down. So no surprises if this is down today too.

$1.15c, down 2.5%.

Not a current holder.


----------



## moneymajix

Unfortunately, this one didn't seem to take off!


----------



## moneymajix

There she goes.

89c. (low 81c today).


----------



## Trader Paul

..... thank you Lord ... justice is done ... !~!



=====


----------



## moneymajix

I don't know if it has anything to do with justice. It is, what it is.

Ouch!    79.5c.  Low 70c.



LOL.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EPS ... will be looking for lows as a significant negative
cycle arrives, around:

    18-19022008 ..... negative cycle ... low here???

    20-21022008 ..... positive spotlight on EPS ... 

    07-10032008 ..... positive cycle

    14-17032008 ..... 2 positive cycles, with good news ???

    21-24032008 ..... minor and difficult aspect

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MGO ..... looking for a serious low, over the next
couple of days:

     17012008 ..... negative spotlight on MGO

     21012008 ..... minor and negative aspect

  15-18022008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles

  19-20022008 ..... minor cycle

  10-12032008 ..... 2 cycles and minor news ???

     17032008 ..... positive spotlight on MGO ... 

  01-03042008 ..... 2 cycles and positive news expected,
                    that may have long-term consequences.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ... a significant and negative cycle today, should see us near the
August 2007 lows and over the next couple of months, PSA should 
return to an uptrend, being particularly strong in March and April 2008:

         24012008 ..... minor news for PSA, but major news about oil prices, generally.

         04022008 ..... minor news

         11022008 ..... positive for PSA, with oil prices being VERY STRONG

    06-10032008 ..... minor news

         12032008 ..... positive spotlight on PSA ... 

    28-31032008 ..... 2 cycles bring significant and positive news, may trigger
                            a strong rally.

1004-16062008 ..... should be a VERY POSITIVE period for PSA and especially
                            strong, in April 2008:

    10-11042008 ..... 2 positive cycles

        14042008 ..... 2 positive cycles and new expected here

   23-24042008 ..... 4 positive cycles come together, so PSA should be BOOOMING ... !~! 

       28042008 ..... minor and positive news expected

       12052008 ..... minor and positive light on PSA

  16-19052008 ..... minor and positive cycle ..... finance-related ... ???

  23-30052008 ..... very significant and negative news expected here,
                           offset by a positive aspect = flat trading for PSA ???

..... but, the best news about PSA, there will be another very strong period,
in November/December 2008.

More later .....

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FXL ..... expecting a run up soon, as it is sitting on a 50%
retracement from the highs, about a year ago and we
are also expecting a positive cycle about mid-week to
lift FXL off its lows, making a v-bottom pattern ..... 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EXR has taken a beating this past week, with 
a few small gaps on the way down ... this has
given the price action a right-hand bias, since
April 2007 lows .....

..... another bounce off the lows this week,
will give further confirmation to the ellipse,
which has been building, since late-2004.

Looking ahead, to the business end of the chart,
an ascending triangle has been forming, since 
April 2007 lows and topside resistance looks
strong around 32 cents ..... beyond that, we are
shooting for 55 cents by mid-February 2009.

Three positive time cycles expected, around 24012008 ... 

Fundamentally, EXR has a significant stake in a
well going down right now, offshore Texas, in GOM.

EXR chart may be found, at:

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/exrupdate18012008-1390759.pdf

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BHP ... our astroanalysis shows us 3 significant
and positive cycles in play 07022008, so we will
be alert for more BHP/RIO news, at that time.

..... that's also one day after the next interest
rate announcement !~!

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

MEO Australia Limited
HERON-2 WELL UPDATE
Key Points:
• Epenarra Darwin production test unsuccessful
• Joint Venture reviewing option to P&A or suspend Heron-2

-----

As forecast, it is all over ..... !~!

have a great day

   paul


----------



## moneymajix

Down 75+% to 20.5c

Makes me feel sick, although I don't hold anymore.

I am very sorry for those who bought around $1.65, if still holding!

Glad I sold.

Thanks for the warning, Paul.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

RRS ... posted 30112007:

 "25012008 ... significant and positive cycle ... finances?"

... so, we'll be alert for some positive RRS news/moves, today.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

III ... expecting a positive move next week, that may take the market
by surprise ... ???

..... ideally, a bounce off 17 cents would make sense for chartists,
while astrotraders are expecting 3 favourable cycles, particularly
around 30012008 and 01022008 (finance-related???) .....  

III chart attached.

have a great day

paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks, 

EPR ... has been building a huge price ellipse, since 
early in 2004 and only now seems to be bottoming out. 

From 2002 highs to 27032007 lows, we can project price 
and time targets, with a 50% retracement at 16 cents, 
around 06112009 ...  

Significant resistance will also be expected, around 
12, 16 and 18.5 cents. 

Immediately ahead, we expect EPR to be testing the lows 
mid-week, as 2 conflicting cycles come out to play, but 
it will probably finish the week well, with 2 positive 
cycles ... (and finance-related news???) 

In the longer EPR view, we can see the huge ellipse and the
projected 50% retracement target.

Our 12 cent target, is expected around 12012009 ..... 

..... and finally, important EPR news is also expected around
the March 2008 solstice, on 20-21032008 ... 

have a great weekend 

paul 



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

BHP astroanalysis ... 30012008: 

 

Hi folks,

Looking ahead, with the RIO takeover announcement imminent,
our astroanalysis has us expecting some very positive BHP time
cycles, over the next couple of months:

06-07022008 ..... 3 minor cycles should bring some positive news, 
                            probably finance-related ... 

08-25022008 ..... underlying positive sentiment for BHP     

03-04032008 ..... 2 minor cycles and more news expected here

07-17032008 ..... BHP should be VERY STRONG here ... 

26-27032008 ..... 2 cycles and more positive news expected 

     07042008 ..... 2 cycles and negative spotlight on BHP

15-16042008 ..... a difficult cycle

18-21042008 ..... significant and negative cycle here

25-28042008 ..... significant and positive news expected.

07-08052008 ..... positive spotlight on BHP

14-16052008 ..... 2 positive cycles expected


have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MAK ... has some very significant time cycles coming into play,
over the months ahead ..... and should be very strong around:

24042008 ..... 3  positive cycles here 

28042008 ..... 2 time cycles, expecting positive news.

12052008 ... 2 cycles and positive spotlight on MAK = VERY STRONG ? ... 

16-19052008 ..... 4 cycles ... may bring longer-term changes ... finances? 
                   ..... should be quite strong until a minor cycle on 19062008

... but, the best part for MAK is another VERY STRONG run up is
expected, starting early December 2008.

have a great day

 paul

P.S. ... there's many other time cycles for MAK throughout 2008, but 
           those posted here are probably the highlights for the longs.



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:
			
		

> Posted on 15122007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> BUR ...
> 
> 18-19022008 ... negative spotlight on BUR
> 
> 03-04031008 ... minor and negative cycle
> 
> 12-14032008 ... 2 cycles ... significant negative news???
> 
> 20032008 ... positive spotlight on BUR .....
> 
> 02042008 ... positive news expected here
> 
> 04-07042008 ... significant and positive cycle
> 
> Updated BUR chart, below .....
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul






Hi folks,

BUR ... as posted above, negative cycles bring in the lows and with more
negativity expected (see cycles posted above), BUR will likely bounce along
the bottom, over the next week or two .....

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:
			
		

> Posted 13122008:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> MEO ..... despite the current hype, still figuring on some negative time
> cycles coming into play, soon:
> 
> 24-31122007 ..... negative news, brings negative spotlight  to MEO
> 
> 04-07012008 ..... minor
> 
> 11-18012008 ..... 2 negative cycles ... a BIIIG downmove ... ???
> 
> 26-30012008 ..... 2 negative cycles ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 22-26022008 ..... positive aspect to bring first signs of recovery ...
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

MEO ... as forecast above ..... positive news comes in, right on time ... !~!

..... and more positive MEO news is expected in March, with several
positive time cycles coming into play, around 17-24033008 ..... 

But, be alert for a negative spotlight on MEO shortly after, around 26-27032008.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ... right now, it's only one week into March 08 and PSA is making 
a V-bottom, so get set for a sharp rally off the lows ... here's how it 
looks, from this end:

07-10032008 ..... minor news

12032008 ..... positive spotlight on PSA ...  

28-31032008 ..... 2 cycles in play here, expecting positive news.

Will be alert for a very strong period for PSA, between 07-28042008,
with triggers expected, on:

11042008 ..... minor light on PSA

14042008 ..... minor news expected

23-24042008 ..... 4 positive cycles here ... major news expected
here ... new technology ???

28042008 ..... more positive news expected ...  

12052008 ..... minor and positive aspect

16-19052008 ..... 2 positive cycles

23-30052008 ..... significant negative news expected here 

..... but, the best news about PSA, there will be another very strong 
period, in November/December 2008.

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Hit $US110 a barrel


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CUE ..... has been building a huge cup and handle pattern, since
the highs in early-2006. So, with 3 positive cycles coming into play
this week (see post above), we may get the trigger for a rally ..... 

Updated CUE chart, attached.

Many thanks.

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

March Equinox 2008

Happy New Trading Year to all Gann astrotraders ..... !~!  ... 

Happy Easter

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... would normally be looking for a positive announcement from AKK
on 21-24033008 ... given that it's Easter, that will likely slow the
reporting process down to 25032008.

Even though the news may be good, the resultant spike in price
may be shortlived and trading will likely be flat, until the next
positive cycles in April 2008:

            21-24032008 ... positive light on AKK

                04042008 ... more positive news expected  here

                08042008 ... another positive cycle (finances?)

           18-22042008 ... 2 cycles ... negative news expected.

                02052008 ... negative cycle

                05052008 ... minor and positive news expected here

            13-15052008 ... aggressive rally expected here

                 23052008 ... minor and positive light

            26-27052008 ... minor and positive

   Looking ahead, July 2008 should also be a good month for AKK.

  More later.

Happy Easter.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

BRITAIN IS REPOSSESSING THE U.S.A.

A Message from *John Cleese

To the citizens of the United States of America :

In light of your failure to nominate competent candidates
for President of the USA and thus to govern yourselves, we
hereby give notice of the revocation of your independence,
effective immediately.

Her Sovereign Majesty Queen Elizabeth II will resume
monarchical duties over all states, commonwealths, and
territories (except Kansas, which she does not fancy).

Your new prime minister, Gordon Brown, will appoint a
governor for America without the need for further elections.

Congress and the Senate will be disbanded.

A questionnaire may be circulated next year to determine
whether any of you noticed.

To aid in the transition to a British Crown Dependency, the
following rules are introduced with immediate effect: You
should look up "revocation" in the Oxford English Dictionary.

1. Then look up aluminium, and check the pronunciation
guide. You will be amazed at just how wrongly you have
been pronouncing it.

2. The letter 'U' will be reinstated in words such as
'favour' and 'neighbour.' Likewise, you will learn to
spell 'doughnut' without skipping half the letters
and the suffix -ize will be replaced by the suffix -ise.

Generally, you will be expected to raise your vocabulary
to acceptable levels. (look up 'vocabulary').

3. Using the same twenty-seven words interspersed with
filler noises such as "like" and "you know" is an
unacceptable and inefficient form of communication.
There is no such thing as US English. We will let
Microsoft know on your behalf. The Microsoft spell-checker
will be adjusted to take account of the reinstated letter
'u' and the elimination of -ize. You will relearn your
original national anthem, God Save The Queen.

4. July 4th will no longer be celebrated as a holiday.

5. You will learn to resolve personal issues without
using guns, lawyers, or therapists. The fact that you
need so many lawyers and therapists shows that you're
not adult enough to be independent. Guns should only be
handled by adults. If you're not adult enough to sort
things out without suing someone or speaking to a
therapist then you're not grown up enough to handle a gun.

6. Therefore, you will no longer be allowed to own or
carry anything more dangerous than a vegetable peeler.
A permit will be required if you wish to carry a
vegetable peeler in public.

7. All American cars are hereby banned. They are crap and
this is for your own good. When we show you German cars,
you will understand what we mean.

8. All intersections will be replaced with roundabouts,
and you will start driving on the left with immediate
effect. At the same time, you will go metric with
immediate effect and without the benefit of conversion
tables.
Both roundabouts and metrication will help you understand
the British sense of humour.

9. The Former USA will adopt UK prices on petrol
(which you have been calling gasoline), roughly
$6/US gallon. Get used to it.

10. You will learn to make real chips. Those things
you call French fries are not real chips, and those
things you insist on calling potato chips are properly
called crisps. Real chips are thick cut, fried in
animal fat and dressed not with catsup,but with vinegar.

11. The cold tasteless stuff you insist on calling beer
is not actually beer at all. Henceforth, only proper
British Bitter will be referred to as beer and European
brews of known and accepted provenance will be referred
to as Lager. South African beer is also acceptable as
they are pound for pound the greatest sporting Nation
on earth and it can only be due to the beer.

They are also part of British Commonwealth - see what
it did for them.

12. Hollywood will be required occasionally to cast
English actors as good guys. Hollywood will also be
required to cast English actors to play English
characters. Watching Andie McDowell attempt English
dialogue in Four Weddings and a Funeral was an experience
akin to having one's ears removed with a cheese grater.

13. You will cease playing American football. There
is only one kind of proper football; you call it soccer.
Those of you brave enough will, in time, be allowed to
play rugby (which has some similarities to American
football, but does not involve stopping for a rest every
twenty seconds or wearing full kevlar body armour like a
bunch of nancies). Don't try Rugby - the South Africans
and Kiwis will thrash you, like they regularly thrash us.

14. Further, you will stop playing baseball. It is not
reasonable to host an event called the World Series for a
game which is not played outside of America . Since only
2.1% of you are aware that there is a world beyond your
borders, your error is understandable. You will learn
cricket, and we will let you face the South Africans first
to take the sting out of their deliveries.

15. You must tell us who killed JFK. It's been driving us mad.

16. An internal revenue agent (i.e. tax collector) from
Her Majesty's Government will be with you shortly to
ensure the acquisition of all monies due (backdated to 1776).

17. Daily Tea Time begins promptly at 4 pm with proper cups,
never mugs, with high quality biscuits (cookies) and cakes;
strawberries in season.

God save the Queen; only He can.

John Cleese



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DOW ..... looking at the time cycles ahead, we can expect more negativity
in July, September and October 2008, in particular ... 

         21-25072008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles here

         11-12092008 ..... 3 significant and negative cycles here

         06-08102008 ..... 4 time cycles = volatile trading ???

         20-24102008 ..... significant and negative cycle expected        

             27102008 ..... aggressive and positive cycle in play

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ..... last two trading days have been dojis, which also
confirmed the morning star low, made on 20032008 ..... 

..... back to high volume today, as well .....

..... chart looking good now, setting us up for the 2 positive time cycles
expected over the next few trading days (see post above) ... !~!

happy days

  paul

P.S. ...... holding PSA ..... 



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GGX ... expecting significant news on 16042008 and then:

          3104-01052008 ..... positive news expected.

             16-19052008 ..... positive spotlight on GGX ..... 

             21-22052008 ..... positive aspect ..... finance-related ...???

             16-17062008 ..... more financial stuff ... like raising funds ..... ???

             25-26062008 ..... significant and negative cycle expected here   

                 08072008 ..... minor news expected

            09-10072008 ..... minor and positive

            18-21072008 ..... minor and positive light on GGX

                25072008 ..... minor, but positive news expected here

           ..... and August 2008 is looking volatile for GGX:

           01-04082008 ..... negative cycle due  

               08082008 ..... significant and negative news expected 

          13-14082008 ..... postive cycle here

          18-19082008 ..... negative spotlight on GGX

          26-28082008 ..... 2 cycles here, should bring positive news.

          18-19092008 ..... positive spotlight on GGX ..... 

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

BUY update ..... posted 04042008:

Hi folks,

BUY ..... allotment of shares from recent SPP should have been done today, so
there will likely be an announcement, early next week ... 

Other time cycles ahead for BUY:

04-07042008 ... positive news expected ... finance-related???

16-17042008 ... 2 cycles here and news expected

28042008 ... minor cycle

01052008 ... significant and negative news expected

05-06052008 ... aggressive rally expected, triggered by positive cycle

16-19052008 ... negative spotlight on BUY

22-23052008 ... significant and negative news ... finances???

16-18062008 ... 2 difficult cycles = flat-to-down trading ???

27-30062008 ... significant and negative cycle expected here.

July 2008 may well be a positive month for BUY ... 

More later .....

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PCL ..... up more than 30% today, on no apparent news ... !~!

Figure April 2008 should be a good month for PCL,
especially around 10042008 and 17042008 ... may
also be some minor news expected, around 24042008 ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Hi TP

I appreciate your posts and find the astro stuff interesting.

How do you think April, May and June are looking?

Cheers


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS ..... trading halt ...  expecting some more news/moves for DLS 
next week, particularly around 23-24042008 ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS ..... trading halt ...  expecting some more news/moves for DLS 
next week, particularly around 23-24042008 ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS/GOG ..... and the news does not get much bigger ... a merger ..... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

RIM ... it's time to look at this one again and RIM has 2 positive cycles coming 
out to play this week, which may be enough to give this one a lift ... 

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/rimupdate18042008-1534101.pdf

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CUE ... has 2 positive cycles coming out to play this week,
which may be enough to give this one a lift ... 

Updated CUE chart, shows the early stages of an anticipated
breakout from an obvious cup and handle pattern:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=20304&d=1208666449 

have a great weekend

   paul 



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

..... as expected, CUE is ticking up nicely, now ... !~!

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ..... news comes in, right on time ... 

  "Petsec awarded two new leases Gulf of Mexico USA"

..... let's see, if the market likes it !~!

have a great weekend

   paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TIM ... has been on a slide, since end-of-financial year on 30062006
and now expecting a blow-off low, middle of this week ..... 

..... 05052008 should see a key reversal cycle come into play ... a cycle, 
that has been VERY reliable for TIM in the past, so it would not be surprising 
to see some buying late next week, as buyers anticipate this low.

Updated TIM chart says it all ..... 


have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CIG ..... expecting some positive news to lift this one
off its lows, very soon:

         28042008 ... positive spotlight on CIG ... 

      06-07052008 ... another two positive cycles here.

         23052008 ... negative aspect expected

         28052008 ... minor cycle

         31052008 ... minor aspect

         24062008 ... minor and positive cycle

         31062008 ... minor and positive cycle

  July 2008 looking more negative for CIG

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Positive time cycle is right on time .... and as per post 
above on 17012008, there's more positive aspects to come, 
over the next few weeks ... 

28042008 ... more positive news expected ... and right on time, too ... !~!

12052008 ..... minor and positive aspect

16-19052008 ..... 2 positive cycles

23-30052008 ..... significant negative news expected here

..... but, the best news about PSA, there will be another very strong
period, in November/December 2008.

happy days

paul



===


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ... up again, today ... makes this move look good, with more 
positive cycles to come, this month ... see details above ..... 

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AKK ... will be alert for positive news on Monday 05052008,
with some further positive cycles, later this month:

        05052008 ... positive news expected

   14-15052008 ... short, aggressive rally ... ???

       23052008 ... minor and positive light on AKK

       27052008 ... minor and positive ... finances???

 ..... expecting July 2008 to be a good month for AKK, as well ... 

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ..... holding AKK



==


----------



## Trader Paul

Posted 05052008:



Hi folks,

GCR ... has been on the move, since mid-April 2008 .....

..... expecting more positive moves over the next couple of weeks:

      09-12052008 ... minor and positive light on GCR

          16052008 ... minor cycle

     19-20052008 ... positive news expected here.

     03-04062008 ... more news expected, triggered by lunar cycle

         10062008 ... positive spotlight on GCR ... 2 time cycles here ... 

         13062008 ... significant and positive aspect.

         19062008 ... negative cycle expected ... could be B!!!G

    02-04072008 ... positive news expected ... 2 time cycles here.

        11072008 ... negative spotlight on GCR.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PRE ... time cycles to watch, over the next few months:

   13-14052008 ... 2 cycles expected, with positive news

      06062008 ... 3 cycles come together here, bringing
      a positive spotlight on PRE - this could be BIG (???)

   10-11062008 ... more news here???

   27-30062008 ... more positive news expected.

      01072008 ... minor cycle

      07072008 ... minor cycle

   18-21072008 ... minor news = significant rally ???

      25072008 ... positive cycle ... finances???

      28072008 ... significant, negative cycle expected.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TIM..... cycle comes in, right on TIMe ..... 

"..... 05052008 should see a key reversal cycle come into
play ... a cycle, that has been VERY reliable for TIM
in the past ... "

Looking a head .... expecting TIM to be booming in 
December 2008 / January 2009.

More later.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AKK ... nice hammer at the end of a price slide, with
increased volume ... would like to see a test of Friday's
low early this week, to give us a better downside candle
count, but that may not happen.

As per post above, expecting a rally mid-week, as an aggressive positive
cycle comes into play ... :

 "13-15052008 ... aggressive rally expected here"

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/akkupdate09052008-1572000.pdf

A close above 38 cents, with volume may signal a
breakout for the next upleg, with a price target
around 63 cents.

have a great weekend

paul

P.S. ... MAK = a big positive move this week, to surprise the market???



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

SBN ... as requested, our time cycle analysis shows:

19-20052008 ... a short, but aggressive rally.

26052008 ... minor cycle

29052008 ... minor cycle

23062008 ... minor cycle

27062008 ... minor cycle

11072008 ... minor cycle

17072008 ... positive cycle - finances

28-29072008 ... positive spotlight and 2 cycles
should bring more news.


More later ..... 

have a great day

paul




=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... another good reason for traders to give
up smoking tobacco and gunja ... !~!

Brain scans reveal smokers' clouded judgment:

http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns\?id=mg19726465.500

Some articles may require a login, available free to all subscribers to New Scientist magazine.

You can subscribe at http://www.newscientist.com/subscribe.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GGX ..... with another positive cycle coming our way 16-19052008 (see post above),
there may well be a contrarian play here, especially, if the selloff
continues tomorrow (Thursday) .....

..... this happens quite often, where lows will be made, just
before the next positive cycle and similarly, highs are made,
just before the next major negative cycle.

happy days

paul



=====
______


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GGX ... as expected, a nice hammer formed on Thursday,
as buyers moved in, just ahead of the next positive cycle,
due to appear over the next couple of trading days ... 

..... off its lows and ticking up nicely today, as well.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ... as per post above, another positive move comes in,
right on time ..... 

... thank you, Lord !~!

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AGK ... looking for some significant and positive news, early 
this week, as 4 positive time cycles come out to play ..... 

...... this could be very BIIG news ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MUR ... looking for some significant and positive news,
around 20052008 ... 

..... drilling results ... ???

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS ..... have not heard much about this merger with GOG.

Figuring on some positive cycles bringing some news,
over the next couple of weeks:

      30052008 .....  minor and positive cycle

 02-03062008 ..... 3 significant time cycles  to focus positive
                          spotlight on DLS ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS ..... ticking up, already ..... bring it on ... !~!

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EBR ..... going nowhere right now and can't see much joy,
before late-June/early-July 2008:

           28052008 ..... expecting a negative aspect here

   3005-02062008 ..... 2 minor time cycles expected

           26062008 ..... significant and positive cycle expected

           01072008 ..... positive spotlight on EBR ..... 

      16-17072008 ..... 2 significant cycles should bring positive news.

      18-21072008 ..... significant and negative aspect ... finance-related ... ???

      30-31072008 ..... negative news expected here.       

          01082008 ..... negative spotlight on EBR ... 

     13-15082008 ..... 3 time cycles to bring significant and positive news here,
                             but the market may not react, as anticipated ... 
                             ..... ie ... it may remain flat.

October, November and December 2008 should bring some EBR swings for traders ...  

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ..... maybe CYS will move sooner.



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS ... as expected, a nice move today, ahead of some
positive time cycles, due early next week ..... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XAO/XJO ... figuring on some nasty falls, around the end of this week,
... especially 0606-09062008, as 3 significant and negative cycles 
come into play for XJO ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

KOG ..... some more info about Kilgore ..... 

Kilgore Oil & Gas Limited
Proposed ASX code: KOG
Proposed listing date: 10 July 08#

Company contact details: www.kilgoreoilandgas.com.au
ph: 618 9486 1311
fax: 618 9486 1011
Principal Activities Oil & gas exploration
Issue Price 20 cents per ordinary share
Security code KOG
Capital to be Raised $7,500,000
Expected offer close date 25 June 2008

KOG ..... and the expected time cycles for 2008, from 10072008:

10-11072008 ... 2 minor cycles

18-21072008 ... difficult cycle

25072008 ... minor news expected

04082008 ... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related ???

08-11082008 ... significant and positive news expected here

14-15082008 ... significant and negative cycle

19-20082008 ... positive spotlight on KOG ... 

27-28082008 ... 2 significant time cycles to bring negative news ... ???

19092008 ... negative spotlight on KOG

22092008 ... minor and positive cycle

30092008 ... minor and positive aspect

01102008 ... minor and positive cycle

15-16102008 ... minor cycle

20-21102008 ... minor and positive light on KOG

03112008 ... minor and positive news expected

10-11112008 ... significant and positive cycle - finances???

12-13112008 ... minor cycle

19112008 ... minor cycle

21-24112008 ... minor news here???

05-08122008 ... minor cycle

10-11122008 ... significant and positive news expected here ... 

18-19122008 ... positive spotlight on KOG

22-24122008 ... 2 positive time cycles ..... this could be BIIIG ... !~!

30122008 ... minor news expected

3112-02012009 ... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DLS ... took some profits on Friday, as until the merger is 
sorted out with GOG, there may be some uncertainty ... ???

..... some DLS cycles, ahead:

    27-30062008 ... minor 

       03072008 ... minor

       17072008 ... minor

       21072008 ... negative cycle here

       22072008 ... minor and positive 

       01082008 ... minor and positive

       04082008 ... positive light on DLS

    15-18082008 ... 2 cycles + negative news ???  

  2708-04092008 ... negative spotlight on DLS,
                    this could be a very nasty low ???

    08-09092008 ... 3 significant cycles to bring
                    positive news ... ???

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GMR ..... a couple of positive time cycles are
due to come into play, this week ... 

..... updated GMR chart, below.

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ITR ... floating on 19062008 and our astroanalysis
indicates, that this one is likely to be strong, from 
the outset, with a very strong and positive light
focused on ITR, on 20062008 ..... 

Other time cycles for ITR, expected around:

     3006-01072008 ..... 2 minor and positive cycles here.

          06082008 ..... minor and positive

       08-11082008 ..... minor and positive news expected

          22082008 ..... minor and positive light on ITR

       23-24092008 ..... significant and positive cycle

          03102008 ..... short, aggressive rally ... ???

       22-23102008 ..... positive spotlight on ITR ... 

          04112008 ..... positive news expected here

          12112008 ..... minor and positive

       14-17112008 ..... minor cycle

          21112008 ..... minor cycle

          24112008 ..... minor cycle

       05-08122008 ..... significant and negative cycle

          12122008 ..... minor and positive news

       19-22122008 ..... minor and positive light on ITR

          29122208 ..... minor and positive

          02012009 ..... negative news expected here.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

ITR ... no sellers, as yet !~!


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks, 

GMR ..... ticking up, nicely ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

URA ... from a techie's view, URA has been working it's way 
through a transition from a downtrend to uptrend, since the 
August 2007 lows.

Now that we have a right-hand bias on the chart, the pullbacks
may be quite sharp, but they should be short-lived. Recovery 
should be marked by a slow, steady climb, like URA has experienced,
since Jan/Feb 2008 lows.

Figure, that we should see start of positive moves from URA, 
tomorrow - 20062008:

           20062008 ..... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related???

           23062008 ..... minor and positive light on URA

      03-04072008 ..... aggressive and positive cycle = short rally???

          11072008 ..... positive news expected here

          14072008 ..... significant and negative cycle here

          24072008 ..... negative spotlight on URA

     25-28072008 ..... negative news expected.

          07082008 ..... significant and positive aspect - finances???

          11082008 ..... significant and positive news expected here.

     20-21082008 ..... difficult cycle = flat-to-down trading ???

     22-25082008 ..... positive spotlight on URA ... 

  2908-01092008 ..... 3 difficult time cycles here may bring negative news ???

..... September/October/early November 2008 look negative for URA, with first
signs of recovery starting around 13112008, then from 12-15122008, URA
should be in the next round of positive cycles.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

NGF ..... coming out of a v-bottom, with a couple of positive
time cycles due to slot into place, this coming week ..... 

have a great weekend

  paul

P.S. ... and others to watch may be EGO, WGP and OIF ... ???



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Looking at the oil price forecast, our astroanalysis has us expecting a few 
negative cycles for the oil price in 2008, but fill your tanks now, because 
it would not be surprising to see POO hit $200/bbl, in 2009. 

Here's SOME of the time cycles expected for oil in 2008 and 2009:

      August 2008 ... expecting negative cycles on 01-07-15082008

 September 2008 ... expect 2 positive cycles 17-19092008

    October 2008 ... volatile oil price in October and  November 2008:

                          10-13102008 ... negative cycle

                               14102008 ... positive cycle

                               30102008 ... positive cycle

 November 2008 ... 04-05112008 ... negative cycle

                          13-14112008 ... negative cycle

                          17-18112008 ... negative cycle

                          25-30112008 ... positive cycle 

December 2008 ...      01122008 ... minor cycle

                         05-08122008 ... minor and positive news

                         12-16122008 ... 2 minor and positive cycles

                         26-29122008 ... 2 significant and positive cycles - strong POO



More later about POO in 2009, but here's a preview of timing for extreme 
prices, next year .....  

 21 May - July 10 2009 ... POO will likely make its first attack at peak  prices,
followed by another try, particularly around 16-25122009 ... !~!


have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEI ..... a confirmed morning star last week and a
positive time cycle early this week, should be
enough to keep this one moving upwards, though
some more volume would be nice ... !~!

Updated MEI chart, at:

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/meiupdate27062008-1626431.pdf

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

HTA ... let's set the spinnaker on this one, for a run
on Thursday next, as a positive light is expected to
be focused on HTA, at that time ... 

... technically, HTA has been making a V-bottom over the past
6 weeks, with increasing volumes, as well.

So, an equally sharp rally is expected, as HTA lifts off its lows ... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... overall market having a down-day, but as expected,
HTA is ticking up, nicely ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

JAT ... has been ticking up nicely, since the gap-up, 
on 2008 June solstice ... but, no mention here, on ASF ... !~!

... and looking ahead, we anticipate some further 
positive cycles for this month, as well:

   14-15072008 ... positive spotlight on JAT ... 

   22-23072008 ... positive news expected here   

       31072008 ... minor and positive (intraday) cycle

Hopefully, JAT will have enough legs to stay close to the top,
in the current ASF tipping contest, too ... !~!

  More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EGO ... would not be surprised to see another selloff soon,
as nippling up and testing of this stack seems to be taking
longer than normal ... and a negative time cycle is due to
come into play around 17-18072008, too ..... 

..... though operations have been ahead of the curve to date,
any further delay may indicate some mechanical problems
or suchlike, that may cause some delays and nervousness
amongst traders !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EGO ..... figure it will be mostly negative now, until about 11082008,
when the first positive cycle in the next round should arrive ... 

   18072008 ... negative cycle ... finances???

   29072008 ... 2 cycles & negative spotlight on EGO ... 

   11082008 ... minor and positive cycle 

13-14082008 ... minor and positive news expected

   29082008 ... 2 cycles = minor & positive light on EGO 

03-05092008 ... 2 cycles to bring minor news ... ???

   29092008 ... 2 positive time cycles

13-14102008 ... significant and positive cycle

   24102008 ... minor and positive cycle

29-30102008 ... positive spotlight on EGO ..... 

07-10112008 ... significant & positive news expected here

17-18112008 ... minor and positive ... finances???

   25112008 ... minor cycle

   28112008 ... minor cycle

12-15122008 ... significant and negative ... finances??

   16122008 ... minor and positive news expected

24-29122008 ... minor and positive light on EGO

07-08012009 ... significant and negative news expected here

More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

OGC ..... figure this one has further to drop in July and August 2008,
particularly next week 24072008 and again around 05-06082008.

Further out, we will be alert for some significant and positive news,
around 09-11092008, as 3 positive time cycles come together for OGC ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Here's a quick overview of time cycle analysis on some 
of the CSG players, over the next few months:

BUL ... August /September 2008 ... 3 minor and positive cycles

                         06-19112008 ... 3 significant and positive cycles

                         05-09122008 ... 2 minor and positive cycles here

-----

PES ...        August 2008 ... 3 significant and positive cycles

September/October 2008 ... 3 significant and negative cycles expected

               January 2009 ... significant and negative news expected

-----

ICN ... September/October 2008 ... 4 significant and positive cycles

                         January 2009 ... significant and negative cycle expected

-----

GPP ..... August 2008 ..... 3 significant and positive time cycles

           22-29122008 ..... significant and positive cycle expected

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GMR ..... obviously a leaky bucket here, ahead of several positive
time cycles over the next few weeks:

            25-28072008 ..... minor cycle

            05-06082008 ..... significant and positive cycle

            08-11082008 ..... significant and positive news expected here

                 18082008 ..... minor cycle

            21-22082008 ..... positive spotlight on GMR ..... 

                29082008 ..... 2 cycles and minor news expected here.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ATQ ..... looking for some significant news next week, as 2 positive
time cycles slot into place, around 30-31072008 ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

RIO ... technically, the price action on 28072008 has confirmed 25072008, 
as a morning star pattern and working from a geo perspective, we can 
confirm 28082008 as another significant date. 

Here's our astroanalysis for RIO, over the next few months:

          11082008 ... significant and positive ... finance-related???

      13-14082008 ... 2 significant cycles and positive news expected here

           22082008 ... minor and positive lunar aspect

      28-29082008 ... 2 significant and conflicting time cycles, one 
                            positive and one negative = flat trading at a high ???

      03-05092008 ... significant and negative news expected here,
                            as 2 negative RIO cycles, come out to play

          29092008 ... 2 negative and one positive cycle, should focus
                           a negative spotlight on RIO, at New Moon

          06102008 ... minor and positive lunar aspect

     13-14102008 ... minor and positive cycle

          24102008 ... minor time cycle   

     29-30102008 ... minor and positive light on RIO

     07-10112008 ... minor and positive news expected

     17-18112008 ... significant and positive cycle - finance-related ???

     25-28112008 ... 3 time cycles to bring minor news

     15-16122008 ... 2 aspects to bring significant and positive news

          29122008 ... positive spotlight on RIO

     02-05012009 ... expecting a short and aggressive rally 

          07012009 ... minor news

     09-12012009 ... minor and positive ... finances ... ???

         15012009 ... minor news

         26012009 ... minor cycle

-----

After a strong start to February 2009, particularly around 02022009,
the next round of negative cycles should begin, about 11022009 ... 

More later

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CUE ..... if you think it's bad now ... maybe check on it tomorrow 13082008,
especially, if it breaks down through key support, at 20.5 cents ... and again,
later this month, around 28082008, as we see 2 strongly negative cycles 
move in on CUE ..... will be alert for a low around that time.

Next round of positive time cycles and the first sign of recovery for CUE
is expected, around 26-29092008 ..... 

October 2008 should be a good month for CUE, especially around 
09-13102008 and 28-29102008, with a negative cycle between,
expected on 23102008.

November 2008 should be also positive for CUE, in the first 3 weeks,
but from 21112008-to-month's end, we expect to see three (3)
significant and negative time cycles in play.

December 2008 - Expecting minor and positive news from CUE,
around 15-16122008.

January 2009 ... significant and positive cycle 08012009.

February 2009 ... positive spotlight on CUE, on 23-24022008.

More later.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AMU ... already off its recent lows and we are
expecting a positive cycle over the next couple
of trading days. to continue the rally ... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... announced a placement to a US investor this week, at a
premium to the current share price, so with 4 significant and positive
time cycles in September, we may see a rally off recent lows ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

IAU ... huge volume on Friday last, with a morning star as well !~!

Looking like a v-bottom in place, just after a few positive cycles,
last week .....  let's see if any traders jump on board, this week ..... 

Updated IAU chart, below.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

NEO ... we will be alert for results of a flow test
on Jimonville #1 well, this week ... three positive time 
cycles, due to slot into place for NEO, early this week ..... 

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ... and be watching GGP, MDA and PRE about the same time, too ...!~!



=====


----------



## pan

have you got any dates?


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EGO ..... as per post above, we will be looking for a lift over the next
couple of days and a strong finish to October 2008, as a couple of
positive time cycles come into play, around each new moon ..... 

Updated EGO chart, at:

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/egoupdate26092008-1729489.pdf


have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

An impressive chart paul, a nice bottoming pattern.

gg


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi GG,

.... let's hope EGO can lift a little, as this next well
comes into play ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Posted 08072008:

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/1634477.html

"2909-07102008 ... DOW likely to be strongly negative here" 

... as per post above, DOW negativity takes its cue, right on time ..... 

-----

... and to add a little more for the next couple of months:-

DOW ..... if you think it is bad now, just wait until Jupiter gets
in on the act, 17-27102008 !~! (New Moon 28102008)

And more negative time cycles, just in time for the US elections:

..... be watching for the Saturn/Uranus opposition,
as it becomes exact and is triggered yet again, by:

Venus 03112008
Sun 11112008 (Full moon 13112008)
Jupiter 03-19112008

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CVI ... due to fundamentals, there's a lot of negativity around CVI right now, 
but we expect a couple of positive cycles to lift this one off its lows, later 
in the week, about 10-13102008 ... 

Updated CVI chart attached.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Paul mate we need an urgent astro update

gg


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TAP ..... price running into a v-bottom, with a hammer and
rising volume over the past couple of sessions, ahead of
2 positive time cycles expected around mid-week .....

..... hopefully some positive news will be enough to lift
TAP off its lows ... 

Updated TAP chart, below.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

TAP ... off its lows, this week and looking good, 
right now ..... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,
According to our astroanalysis, crude oil prices will rocket in 2009, but 
we will likely get a little foretaste of things to come, next month:

     24-30112008 ... a strong rally in the oil price likely.

18 May --->> 06 July 2009 ..... peak oil one = POO ... !~!

Significant triggers during this period may be expected, on:

    20052009 ... significant oil news expected here.

 27-29052009 ... 3 significant time cycles in play here.

    03062009 ... a focus on the oil price ???

    10062009 ... more significant oil news expected here

 15-18062008 ... another cycle to trigger a rally ???

    02072009 ... 4 time cycles come together here
             to have the world focused on the oil price.

-----

Then, late in 2009:       

    02122009 ... news to trigger a rally in oil prices

    16122009 ... a strong rally in oil prices expected

 18-28122009 ... peak oil two = POT ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

TAP still looks a bit sick paul. It would be nice to see it trade sideways for a while like it did in late 2006 to mid 2007 before taking off up. Otherwise its going to continue a convincing downtrend

gg


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,
GFF ... according to our astroanalysis, this one should have a big
week, next week ..... may start the week, on the downside as a
difficult time cycle passes through, but we should see a strong
rally from Tuesday, onwards ..... 

Updated GFF chart, below.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

... it is heartening to know, that our astroanalysis 
continues to work in downtrending markets, as well as
boom times ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====

Your current portfolio (live) Portfolio total $53,509.60 >>
See details National performance (at close 28/10) 
National leader $64,445.21
National average $39,078.17
Your ranking (at close 28/10)
National ranking 43 of 15916 
State ranking 3 of 1896

-----

Player name: Trader Paul
Wed, 29 Oct 2008 10:11:29 AM AEST

Ranking is calculated on close of day prices for October 28, 2008, not on the current value of your portfolio.


Top 100 in WA
Ranking  Player name   Portfolio value

1	weggy34 	$53,876.64
2	SinCity13 	$53,671.02
3	Trader Paul 	$53,509.60
4	Carpets 	$53,318.17
5	JennyZhou 	$53,089.99
6	Ant Moir 	$51,738.90
7	stjohnofgod 	$51,636.43
8	Jung How Yau 	$51,411.08
9	Priscilla 	$51,329.98
10	bull67 	$51,329.59

-----

Player name: Trader Paul
Wed, 29 Oct 2008 09:55:08 AM AEST

Ranking is calculated on close of day prices for October 28, 2008,
not on the current value of your portfolio.

Top 100 in Australia
Ranking Player name   Portfolio value

1	p00t, VIC 	$64,445.21
2	Ziemsy, NSW 	$59,548.37
3	Bullring, VIC 	$59,473.64
4	Peter Sahui, NSW 	$57,470.47
5	block999, NSW 	$57,428.59
6	EconomicalHitMan, VIC 	$57,206.39
7	vinasx, VIC 	$57,135.84
8	cheer_cheer, NSW 	$56,808.53
9	bulldog, SA 	$56,799.47
10	delgesu3, SA 	$56,636.67
11	samer murad, NSW 	$56,522.24
12	GRAHAM KIEPE, QLD 	$56,495.61
13	hardeepb, NSW 	$56,472.03
14	arjang, VIC 	$56,061.26
15	PaulinVic, VIC 	$56,038.80
16	Hong Quang Vuong, NSW 	$55,925.46
17	widkyn, VIC 	$55,621.57
18	limmy, QLD 	$55,549.74
19	minseok, NSW 	$55,535.28
20	Gavin Casey, NSW 	$55,522.31
21	AWINR, QLD 	$55,312.37
22	Parker, QLD 	$54,915.38
23	bazza667, NSW 	$54,838.93
24	ekkyzz, VIC 	$54,685.16
25	swizzle, NSW 	$54,492.23
26	Breno Gadsby, NSW 	$54,469.91
27	asxbeginer, NSW 	$54,398.12
28	Lawrence Yau, VIC 	$54,334.36
29	givemeajob, VIC 	$54,236.22
30	Serious Student, VIC 	$54,125.36
31	hydraxan, VIC 	$53,947.13
32	Sharon Cox, QLD 	$53,943.28
33	Hopper, QLD 	$53,918.88
34	Lotus168, NSW 	$53,908.90
35	weggy34, WA 	$53,876.64
36	Matasha K, VIC 	$53,867.21
37	Billionaire_in_training, NSW 	$53,862.32
38	Daniel Bohbot, SA 	$53,856.13
39	Big Slice, NSW 	$53,794.91
40	SinCity13, WA 	$53,671.02
41	brent, VIC 	$53,581.76
42	Paul McCauley, NSW 	$53,512.48
43	Trader Paul, WA 	$53,509.60
44	Nottscounty, NSW 	$53,495.32
45	superbucks, VIC 	$53,456.54
46	mradings, VIC 	$53,410.63
47	faime, NSW 	$53,405.74
48	enhats, NSW 	$53,374.90
49	bpmackey, NSW 	$53,342.51
50	Monica Awad, NSW 	$53,323.84

-----


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Thanks Paul, its looking good on the charts , I may place a few kopeks on it next tues.

gg


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... just a quick observation here.

Some traders will recollect our previous forecasts of natural disasters,
about the hurricanes (Katrina,etc) and the Japanese earthquake, for example.

Now, a little closer to home, we can see the potential for yet another
natural disaster ..... another "big wind" event and this time, it will
likely be at the end of December 2008 and extending into the first
week in January 2009.

Given that we are coming into cyclone season now, the most likely 
location is *Port Hedland* WA and this looks like it will be a
*HUGE* storm.

One of the consequences of this storm may also be a fire, 
generated as a direct result of cyclone (???)

So, we will be alert for some news, confirming a cyclone in that area,
around 01-06012009.

Globally, other locations may be on longitudes 31 & 61 degrees west,
but Port Hedland seems to be the most likely target.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PES ..... looking at some time cycle analysis, December 2008 looks like it will
remain strong, but January 2009 may not be the smoothest ride for PES ... :

            23122008 ..... positive spotlight on PES

            29122008 ..... positive cycle may be the final explosive upmove for PES

            02012009 ..... negative news expected here.

            04012009 ..... minor and positive cycle in play.

       08-14012009 ..... BIG time negative cycle expected here

       20-21012009 ..... more news, brings a negative focus on PES

           05022009 ..... minor cycle

           06022009 ..... another negative cycle expected here.

           16022009 ..... more negative news ... ???

           20022009 ..... minor and positive cycle 

  March 2009 looks more positive for PES ..... 

have a great  day                

    paul



=====


----------



## grace

Paul, as this company has just had a takeover offer, the negative news you predict could only be the takeover falling apart.  PES will be delisted in a few months I would think.  Not sure what else could be negative in the next few months, unless you care to enlighten us.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

WPL in 2009 ..... expecting some big winners in the oil sector,
in the coming year, but January 2009 may bring some negative
surprises for some oilers ... most notably WPL, particularly around:

02-05012009 ... negative news expected

07012009 ... minor and positive cycle

16-23012009 ... 3 significant time cycles to bring
negative news for WPL ..... ???

STU will be another oiler that may suffer, with the cycles
detailed, above.

Soon after, STO and STX will also suffer, as several negative
time cycles come into play, between 23012009 and 20022009.

More later.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Sean K

I guess it wasn't written in the stars grace.

:dunno:


----------



## Trader Paul

Posted 24122008:

Hi folks,

AOE ... here's an overview of our astroanalysis, 
        over the next couple of months:

        05-06012009 ... positive light on AOE

        16-19012009 ... 1 x positive & 1 x negative cycle,
                        posibly flat trading here.

           04022009 ... difficult cycle

      2602-18032009 ... a difficult period for AOE,
      especially regarding finances, so watch for 
      AOE news/moves, around:

      26-27022009 ... difficult news expected

      05-06032009 ... negative light on AOE, with
      a special focus on finances.

      12-16032009 ... a strong & difficult cycle           

      17-18032008 ... more negative news expected here.

Looking ahead, April-June 2009 should see a lack of 
interest and the price fall, significantly.

August-September 2009 should see a recovery in AOE,
but don't get too excited, as March 2010 should bring
some BIGtime negativity into play for AOE.

More later.

Merry Christmas and Happy 2009.

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PES/AOE ... maybe, that will be exactly what happens ... ???

Merry Christmas and Happy 2009 ...  !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

STX ... looking for some negative sentiment over the next
couple of months, as several negative time cycles come into
play, especially around:

      2601-20022009 ... at least 4 negative time cycles
                        come into play, during this period.

Happy trading in 2009.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

STO ... looking for some negative sentiment over the next
couple of months, as several negative time cycles come into
play, especially around:

      2601-20022009 ... at least 4 negative time cycles
                        come into play, during this period.

Happy trading in 2009.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Good on you Paul.

A touch of sanity and certainty in a sea of indecision.

gg


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,                                                                 

HTM  ... as requested, here's some astroanalysis for the next few months:

             05012009 ..... negative spotlight on HTM

            15012009 ..... negative and short aggressive move expected.

            16012009 ..... positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

            02022009 ..... difficult cycle due

            23022009 ..... another difficult cycle

       26-27022009 ..... 2 times cycles and negative news expected.

       04-05032009 ..... positive spotlight on HTM

       09-11032009 ..... another difficult cycle expected

           03042009 ..... 3 cycles and negative news expected here

           17042009 ..... minor and positive news expected.

HTM ... should be positive, around 06-10072009.

..... and some additional astroanalysis for HGD:

           02012009 ..... minor and positive cycle

           05012009 ..... difficult cycle 

      07-08012009 ..... negative light on HGD ... finance-related.

      23-26012009 ..... 2 difficult and negative cycles        

      09-11022009 ..... 2 more difficult time cycles

          23022009 ..... negative spotlight on HGD

     11-12032009 ..... negative news expected here

         20032009 ..... significant and negative cycle

         24032009 ..... difficult cycle

    27-30032009 ..... another difficult cycle

    01-02042009 ..... difficult cycle ... finance-related ???

        13042009 ..... positive news expected here

        24042009 ..... positive spotlight on HGD

   28-29042009 ..... 2 difficult cycles here

HGD should be positive in August and September 2009 ..... 

Happy trading in 2009.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## grace

Paul, you have got it in for these energy stocks at the moment haven't you!  Are they all going to start falling over....I am heavily exposed to these stocks.....I might have to buy a telescope!


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi Grace, 

Trading the oilers has always been our main focus on this
end, so it makes sense to be alert for the negative news,
as well as the positive stuff ..... 

Happy New Year 2009, Grace.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Here’s some short-term astroanalysis for WPL, STO and OSH .....

WPL in 2009 ..... expecting some big winners in the oil sector,
in the coming year, but January 2009 may bring some negative
surprises for some oilers ... most notably WPL, particularly around:

02-05012009 ... negative news expected

07012009 ... minor and positive cycle

16-23012009 ... 3 significant time cycles to bring
negative news for WPL ..... ???

STU will be another oiler that may suffer, with the cycles
detailed, above.

-----

STO ... looking for some negative sentiment over the next
couple of months, as several negative time cycles come into
play, especially around:

2301-20022009 ... at least 4 negative time cycles
come into play, during this period.

-----

OSH ..... has a better time cycle profile, with March 2009 beginning and ending
with very positive cycles, continuuing into April 2009 and finishing, with a
strong November and December 2009 .....

-----

..... and of course, price of oil (POO) affects all of the global producers, so here’s our
astroanalysis on POO, in 2009:

18 May --->> 06 July 2009 ..... a BIG rally in POO expected ... possibly,
as a response to expected tension in Iraq, around 04-10032009 and then,
in Iran from 240420099 (more news about nukes?) and increased tension,
particularly, 11-21052009 ... this could be HUGE and will almost certainly
involve nukes in Iran ... !~!


Significant triggers during this period may be expected, on:

20052009 ... significant oil news expected here.

27-29052009 ... 3 significant time cycles in play here.

03062009 ... a focus on the oil price ???

10062009 ... more significant oil news expected here

15-18062008 ... another cycle to trigger a rally ... ???

02072009 ... 4 time cycles come together here
to have the world focused on the oil price.

-----

Then, late in 2009:

02122009 ... news to trigger another rally in oil prices

16122009 ... a strong rally in oil prices expected

18-28122009 ... peak oil ... !~!~! ... ???


Happy trading in 2009.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Sean K

Sounds like buy oilers in Jan/Feb.

Cheers.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Attached is a brief overview of 2009, using some of Gann's simple astroanalysis ...

Happy trading to all, in 2009 ... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

WMT ..... longer-term chart has price action off its November 2008 lows
and with a strong and positive time cycle due, later this week ... it would
not be surprising to see a rally, at that time  ..... 

Updated WMT chart, attached below.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

WVL ..... longer-term chart has price action off its December 2008 lows and 
with a strong and positive time cycle due from about 16012009, it would not 
be surprising to see a rally, over the next couple of weeks ..... 

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Thanks for that.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FAR ..... a good announcement today, as FAR increases it's interest to 90%
in its Senegal play ..... no doubt, that will be reduced as negotiations
continue with prospective farm-in partners, with the aim of maintaining FAR
in a free-carried position, in the months ahead.

Expecting some very significant news from the FAR camp in early April 2009,
as several positive time cycles come into play, in the period 02-09042009.

Also shooting for 13.5, then a 17 cent target, by the end of March 2010,
with a big negative time cycle due, soon after.

Looking at the longer-term FAR chart, attached below, we can clearly appreciate
the right-hand bias on the price movement since June 2003, with recent lows
making a huge double bottom ..... 





More later.

have a great day

paul

P.S. ..... holding FAR.



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

COI ... has just merged with Chartwell, which has also given it
a cash injection, so we are expecting some very significant
news/moves, over the next couple of weeks ..... 

       16-17022009 ..... 4 x positive time cycles expected here

           23022009 ..... a positive cycle to bring more good news

..... more later.

have a great day

   paul

P.S. ...... watch FXR for positive moves, according to the 
            time cycles above, as well ..... 



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FXR ... we are expecting some very significant
news/moves, over the next couple of weeks,
as several significant and positive time cycles
fall into place ..... 

16-17022009 ..... 4 x significant and positive time cycles expected here

23022009 ..... another significant and positive cycle to bring more good news

..... more later.

have a great day

   paul

P.S. ...... watch COI for positive moves, 
according to the time cycles above, as well ..... 



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEO ... as requested, here's our astroanalysis, over coming months:

11-13022009 ..... 2 negative time cycles.

19-20022009 ..... another difficult cycle expected.

24-25022009 ..... a short, but positive spotlight on MEO

12-13032009 ..... positive news expected here

23-24032009 ..... a short, but positive move

27-30032009 ..... 3 negative cycles to focus a
negative spotlight and negative news on MEO

13042009 ..... minor and positive news expected

27042009 ..... minor and positive spotlight on MEO

3004-01052009 ... negative time cycle expected

08052009 ..... more negativity (price = 12022009???)

27-28052009 ..... minor cycle

09-10062009 ..... minor and positive cycle

12-15062009 ..... minor and positive cycle

19-22062009 ..... minor time cycle

26-29062009 ... a very positive spotlight on MEO ..... 

More later.

happy trading

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XJO ... just some thoughts about some Gann stuff
and anniversaries in the marketplace, in particular.

..... Friday 13032009, marks exactly 6 years since
the last significant low in XJO (2633), which came
in a week before the invasion of Iraq.

Friday 13032009 will also mark 499 days out from
the high (6851), on 01112007 ..... 

..... so, we have 2 significant anniversaries
coming together on 13031009 and coincidently two
positive time cycles for XJO should come into play
16-20032009 .. that should be enough to give XJO
a strong short-term bounce, though we may see
some volatility on 18032009, with some negative
news expected.

Further volatility expected in early April 2009,
as 2 positive time cycles around03-06042009 are
offset by two negative cycles, at that time.

-----

DOW ... we may see a flattening of the current
downtrend, around 11-16032009 ..... however, the
strength in XJO, a few days later, should be more
obvious, as stronger and more positive cycles will
be at work.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FAR ..... expecting some significant news out of this camp,
in the first 2 weeks of April 2009 ..... 

  03042009 ... 2 significant and positive time cycles
               expected to bring positive news.

  09042009 ... a positive spotlight on FAR will be
               tempered by a negative time cycle, so 
               we may see some volatile trading.

  20042009 ... minor news expected here.

  11052009 ... minor cycle here

  18052009 ... minor and positive cycle expected.

  25052009 ... positive cycle expected ... finances ???

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

XJO ... right on time ..... !~!


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FAR ..... ticking up nicely now ..... it looks like the
bucket may have sprung a leak already, ahead of some 
positive time cycles, due in early-April 2009:

Expecting some significant news out of the FAR camp,
in the first two weeks of April 2009 ..... 

03042009 ... 2 significant and positive time cycles
expected to bring positive news.

09042009 ... a positive spotlight on FAR will be
tempered by a negative time cycle, so 
we may see some volatile trading.

20042009 ... minor news expected here.

11052009 ... minor cycle here

18052009 ... minor and positive cycle expected.

25052009 ... positive cycle expected ... finances ???


have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TAP ..... it has been a while, since this one has surfaced on the radar.

..... it has not had any news this month and technically, it looks primed
for a run up, soon ... ???

Updated TAP chart, attached below and expect TAP to be booming,
around 17022010 ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

..... TAP up around 10% in the past week, so it's ticking
up nicely, now..... 

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## TraderPaul

Hi folks,

COH ... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 ..... 

..... was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
it hasn't surfaced, as yet.

28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH

04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle

11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???

2905-01062009 ..... minor and positive cycle, here.

12-16062009 ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?

19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here

29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BLY ... as requested, here's some astroanalysis on BLY, over the
next couple of months ..... 

        30042009 ... expecting negative news, soon.

   14-19052009 ... negative spotlight on BLY, triggered by 2 significant and 
                         negative time cycles, which should also bring more negative news. 

   28-29052009 ... minor time cycle

   10-19062009 ... 2 negative time cycles and more negative news ... ???
                           ..... this could be BIG ... !~!

   07-09072009 ... a significant and negative cycle here & looking for a low.

   17-20072009 ... 2 positive cycles and some good news expected here.      

   29-30072009 ... minor time cycle.

3107-03082008 ... negative news expected here.

More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

KEY ..... as requested, here’s some astroanalysis, over the next few months:

07-08052009 ..... a difficult time cycle expected and regular TA
may suggest some downside from here ... ?

11052009 ..... a minor and positive light on KEY ... minor rally ?

15052009 ..... significant and positive cycle ... a short upmove ?

22-25052009 ..... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related ?

08062009 ..... negative spotlight on KEY

24-25062009 ..... 2 difficult negative time cycles expected here.

26-29062009 ..... significant and negative KEY news expected

10-17072009 ..... 3 time cycles with an underlying negative bias and
news expected on 13072009

20-21072009 ..... significant and negative cycle ... finance-related ?

24-27072009 ..... significant and positive news expected for KEY

06-07082009 ..... significant and negative cycle

10082009 ..... positive spotlight on KEY

14-17082009 ..... 2 negative time cycles and negative news expected

KEY looks a lot more positive, from September-to-December 2009 ..... 

Price target 27.5 cents 05-21102009 ... expecting BIG news 20-21102009.

Updated KEY chart attached .....more later .....

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TOE ..... is another one, that is likely to get a boost from a significant
and positive time cycle, this week ... 

Updated TOE chart, shows a 50% retracement of the previous downleg
projected forward, in terms of BOTH, time and price to give us a price
target at .475, around 20112009 ..... and a strong positive time cycle
(black dotted vertical line) around 03122009.

That 03122009 cycle should bring some positive news, ahead of 4 other
strong and positive time cycles, in December 2009 ... TOE should finish
the year, strongly ..... and so far, TOE is tracking along nicely, using
that projected trendline, as support ..... !~!

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CTO ... while the fundamentals may be somewhat suspect,
technically the CTO chart is looking promising, with 
trading volumes up significantly, over the past 6 months !~!

Our astroanalysis also tells us to expect several time cycles,
to come into play for CTO, over the next 2 weeks ... these should
trigger some upside, especially around 26052009, when 3 time cycles
form a positive cluster, along the TIME axis ..... 

..... and the last 2 days of last week gave a us a harami with
a doji, which tells us to be watchful for a change in trend !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GDY ..... a positive time cycle is due, later this week and here's some GDY
astroanalysis for the next couple of months ... 

27-29052009 ..... significant and positive cycle

03-04062009 ..... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

11062009 ..... minor news expected here

18-19062009 ..... positive move for GDY (?), with 2 strong cycles in play.

03072009 ..... expecting positive news here ... finance-related ... ???

08-09072009 ..... minor time cycle

16-20072009 ..... 2 time cycles expected to bring negative news
and negative spotlight on GDY

29-30072009 ..... minor and positive cycle

3107-03082009 ..... more positive news expected here.

Updated charts for GDY show how important the 50% price and time
retracement level has been and the price and time targets projected
forward, from the previous GDY downleg.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## tonkss

paul did you buy any of these shares.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TSV ... expecting positive price moves, as 3 positive time cycles
come into play, over the next couple of weeks:

27-28102009 ..... positive spotlight on TSV

3010-02112009 ..... positive news expected here ... 

11-12112009 ..... positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

..... and expect TSV to be booming, around 05-08022010, as well.

happy trading

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CTP ..... looking further ahead, CTP should be booming in early-January 2010,
as a significant and positive time cycle is due to slot into place, on:

      05-08012010 ... significant and positive cycle here

         09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ?

      15-16022010 ... positive spotlight on CTP ... 

    2602-01032010 ... positive news expected here !~!

..... 2nd half of March 2010 should also be positive for CTP, as well.

More later.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BCC ... expecting some positive news this week. as a positive time cycle
moves in, about Wednesday or Thursday ..... 

Will also be watching BCC for further moves, around 16112009 and 26-27112009,
as 2 more positive time cycles come into play.

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

BCC ..... up 50% for the past week and trading to the script, so far ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

INP ..... nice hammer formed at recent lows, in a v-bottom and finished
last week positive, though not much volume, as yet.

Figuring on a minor positive cycle early in the week, with a positive spotlight
to focus on INP, around 19-20112009 ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEU ..... figure December 2009/January 2010 will see some downside,
as several negative time cycles come into play, but 01-05022010 may
bring some upside, as a significant and positive cycle slides into position ..... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## prawn_86

Any coincidence that there was a Lee County update due last week and that Le County is due to spud on the 26th?

Any FA could tell you that with research, you didnt need astro stuff


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BCC ... still ticking up, nicely ... up another 20%, today ... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TOE ..... it has been a loooong ride down from the highs of 2006,
but now, one longer term cycle has been completed and it is TIME
to be alert for a positive announcement, next week:

 02-03122009 ... expecting this cycle to bring some positive news ... 

have a great week 

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TOE ... no news yet, but ticking up slowly ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks, 

FAR ..... figuring on a strong finish on 11122009, 
with 2 positive time cycles late in the week,
to focus the spotlight on FAR ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CTP ..... as requested, here's some astroanalysis on this 
stock, over the next few months ..... 

..... some consider the CTP management an inept bunch and
failure of the Merlin float in a raging bull, oil market 
proved that fact, beyond any shadow of doubt .. !~!

However, management aside, we cannot ignore the signals, 
that the natural time cycles are producing for CTP ... !~!

Last Friday's news came in on time and over the next few
months, we expect more positive news to emerge, especially
around:

   18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP

23-24122009 ... minor aspect ... finance-related ???

04-08012010 ... CTP should be hot and booming !~!

15-18012010 ... 2 minor time cycles combine - finances ?

   09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???

   16022010 ... major spotlight on CTP  

2602-01032010 ... major & positive news expected here ... 

   05032010 ... minor cycle

16-18032010 ... 2 minor time cycles to bring more news.

29-30032010 ... minor and positive aspect ... finances ???

3103-01042010 ... minor cycle = more positive news ... ?

..... more later.



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AMU ... hopefully, the two positive time cycles, due this week, will be
enough to give this one another lift off its recent lows ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



P.S. ..... BOL and BXB may also get a lift from the same
time cycles, this week ... !~!


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Happy New Year 2010 ... !~!

..... 5 x astropicks for 2010:

INP ... oiler ... good partners ... rounding bottom on chart ... 
positive cycles in 2010

HLX ... goldie in a slow uptrend ... several positive time 
cycles in 2010

SSN ... oiler ... trigger for positive time cycles, due in 
mid-March 2010

PAX ... geothermal ... good volumes and several positive time
cycles due in 2010

CNN ... bioplastics ... trigger for positive time cycles, 
due in mid-March 2010

Happy trading to all, in 2010 ..... 

have a great day

paul

P.S. ..... and there's a mountain of others, that
we'll look at, as the time cycles are due to be
triggered, throughout 2010 ... for example, 
CUE should be booming, around 08-12022010 ... !~!



=====


----------



## Miner

Any update Paul on PCL since you have posted about two years back ?


----------



## Miner

Hi Paul

Any update on BCC. It has been more than 13 months since you posted on BCC.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Miner

Hi Paul

Greetings for a very happy and wealthier New Year 2011.

Looking forward to see an updated  watch list for 2011 and a snap shot on the outcome of your watch list in 2010 in one year's time.

can you include IRL, OEX, TAP, SBR and KIK  in your analysis list  as well ?


Regards

Miner


----------

